# POST SINGLES,WIRE WHEELS F/S



## STRICTLY MIKE

I THINK I CAN SPEAK FOR ALL OF US WHEN I SAY WE HAVE SPARE RIMS,KNOCK OFFS,TIRES,ETC THAT ARE OF NO USE , LETS GET THEM OUT THE WAY THIS THREAD IS FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE LOOKING FOR SINGLES'S 13X7 14X7 WHATEVER THE SIZE , ILL START IT BY POSTING UP , I HAVE THESE PURPLE POWDERCOATED OG WIRE'S I DONT NEED,AND WHEN POSTING, POST SIZE, BRAND, AND NUMBER OF SPOKES..







.... :cool:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I ALSO HAVE 2 USED 175-75-14 HERCULES 90.00 SHIPPED O.B.O.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I can post that I'm *LOOK'n* for "1" 72 spoke all chrome 14x7 older Dayton with the stamping on the inside with adapter & 2 bar rounded knock off.

Let me know shipped to 15235 

Like pic below.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 15 2009, 11:59 AM~15671030
> *I can post that I'm lookin for a "1" 72 spoke all chrome 14x7 older Dayton with the stamping on the inside with adapter & 2 bar spinner
> 
> Like pic below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AND IM LOOKING FOR A SPINNER, JUST LIKE THAT , :uh: :uh: SELL ME ONE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

IM ALSO LOOKIN FOR (1) 13X7 100 SPOKE DAYTON, RIM ONLY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2009, 03:02 PM~15671042
> *AND IM LOOKING FOR A SPINNER, JUST LIKE THAT , :uh:  :uh: SELL ME ONE
> *


Wish I could ... I cross threaded one wheel & had to use a cut off wheel to get it off!!!
knockoff, wheel & adapter all ruined ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Nov 15 2009, 12:06 PM~15671061
> *Wish I could ... I cross threaded one wheel & had to use a cut off wheel to get it off!!!
> knockoff, wheel & adapter all ruined ...
> *


dAMN!!! PICS ? U WANNA TRADE THE OTHER'S FOR MY 2 WAY SMOOTHIES?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

TTT


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2009, 02:02 PM~15671042
> *AND IM LOOKING FOR A SPINNER, JUST LIKE THAT , :uh:  :uh: SELL ME ONE
> *


This cat has one don't know what side it is tho



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=507816


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Want To Buy: 13" 72 spoke all chrome straight laced Daytons......5 of them  with or without tires/adapters/knockoffs.

For Sale/Trade: 14" 72 spoke center gold Dayton (prestamp) for sale or trade....vogue tire is pretty bald, but great as a spare.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

OK, HERE CUMS THE RESCUE, I HAVE 3 ALL CHROME 14X7 REV THAT CAN BE USED AS SPARES, THEY ARE DECENT ENOUGH FOR SPARES BUT DO HAVE SOME FLAWSSES. THEY HAVE SOME STAINS ON THE HUBS AND NEED SILICONE BUT A INNER TUBE WOULD FIX ALL THAT, I'M ASKING FOR 60 BUCKS EACH. I HAVE 2 ALL CHROME WITH ONLY GOLD NIPS 14X7S AND WANT TO SELL THEM TOGETHER FOR 250 AND HAVE 3 MORE ALL CHROME 14S AND AM ALSO ASKING FOR 100 BUCKS EACH


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 15 2009, 11:16 PM~15674424
> *OK, HERE CUMS THE RESCUE, I HAVE 3 ALL CHROME 14X7 REV THAT CAN BE USED AS SPARES, THEY ARE DECENT ENOUGH FOR SPARES BUT DO HAVE SOME FLAWSSES. THEY HAVE SOME STAINS ON THE HUBS AND NEED SILICONE BUT A INNER TUBE WOULD FIX ALL THAT, I'M ASKING FOR 60 BUCKS EACH. I HAVE 2 ALL CHROME WITH ONLY GOLD NIPS 14X7S AND WANT TO SELL THEM TOGETHER FOR 250 AND HAVE 2 MORE ALL CHROME 14S AND AM ALSO ASKING FOR 100 BUCKS EACH
> *


can i get some pics of the all chrome 14's


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Nov 15 2009, 08:46 PM~15674808
> *can i get some pics of the all chrome 14's
> *


I'LL POST THEM ALL UP TOMORROW


----------



## wheelspecialists

Alright i hope you guys are ready heres the list of *singles* I have :ugh: They're mostly if not all OG.
Just pm me if you are serious and want pics!  Buyer pays shipping 

In all Chrome:

15x6 Reverse 100 spoke New $90
15x7 Reverse 100 spoke Used $50
15x7 Front W.D. 100 spoke New $90
15x8 Standard 100 spoke New $90
15x8 Standard 100 spoke Used $50
16x7 Standard 100 spoke Used $60
16x7 Reverse 100 spoke Used $60
18x8 Reverse 100 spoke New $120
18x8 Standard 100 spoke Used $80
18x8 Reverse 150 spoke New $120
20x8 Front W.D. 100 spoke New $150
20x8 Front W.D. 100 spoke Used $100
20x8 Standard 100 spoke Used $100
22x8 Front W.D. 150 spoke Used $125
22x8 Standard 150 spoke Used $125
22x8 Reverse 150 spoke Used and Needs resealed $100

Now Gold Center aka triple gold (aka gold hub, gold spokes, gold nipples):

15x7 Reverse 100 spoke Used $90
15x7 Reverse 100 spoke New $135
16x8 Reverse 100 spoke New $145
18x8 Front W.D. 100 spoke New $165
20x8 Standard 100 spoke New $185
20x8 Reverse 150 spoke Used $140
22x8 Standard 150 spoke Used and Needs Resealed $150(i might seal it for ya)
22x8 Reverse 150 spoke Used and Needs Resealed $150 (i might seal it for ya)


Now All Gold aka Pimp [email protected] :biggrin: 

15x8 Reverse 100 spoke New $185
16x7 Standard 100 spoke New $195
16x7 Reverse 100 spoke New $195


Once again these are just the singles I have, I have alot of sets of 2 and Four but if you wanna know pm me. 

Thanks
Jared @ wheel specialists


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 15 2009, 11:29 PM~15675317
> *Alright i hope you guys are ready heres the list of singles I have  :ugh: They're mostly if not all OG.
> Just pm me if you are serious and want pics!    Buyer pays shipping
> 
> In all Chrome:
> 
> 15x6 Reverse 100 spoke New $90
> 15x7 Reverse 100 spoke Used $50
> 15x7 Front W.D. 100 spoke New $90
> 15x8 Standard 100 spoke New $90
> 15x8 Standard 100 spoke Used $50
> 16x7 Standard 100 spoke Used $60
> 16x7 Reverse 100 spoke Used $60
> 18x8 Reverse 100 spoke New $120
> 18x8 Standard 100 spoke Used $80
> 18x8 Reverse 150 spoke New $120
> 20x8 Front W.D. 100 spoke New $150
> 20x8 Front W.D. 100 spoke Used $100
> 20x8 Standard 100 spoke Used $100
> 22x8 Front W.D. 150 spoke Used $125
> 22x8 Standard 150 spoke Used $125
> 22x8 Reverse 150 spoke Used and Needs resealed $100
> 
> Now Gold Center aka triple gold (aka gold hub, gold spokes, gold nipples):
> 
> 15x7 Reverse 100 spoke Used $90
> 15x7 Reverse 100 spoke New $135
> 16x8 Reverse 100 spoke New $145
> 18x8 Front W.D. 100 spoke New $165
> 20x8 Standard 100 spoke New $185
> 20x8 Reverse 150 spoke Used $140
> 22x8 Standard 150 spoke Used and Needs Resealed $150(i might seal it for ya)
> 22x8 Reverse 150 spoke Used and Needs Resealed $150 (i might seal it for ya)
> Now All Gold aka Pimp [email protected]  :biggrin:
> 
> 15x8 Reverse 100 spoke New $185
> 16x7 Standard 100 spoke New $195
> 16x7 Reverse 100 spoke New $195
> Once again these are just the singles I have, I have alot of sets of 2 and Four but if you wanna know pm me.
> 
> Thanks
> Jared @ wheel specialists
> *


Never knew anyone made a 15x6


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt,we need chips ,knock ,offs ,adapters, and rims


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE




----------



## loster87

pm sent mike


----------



## loster87

i have these 2 14/6 rims 4sale dont.dont need em.50 bukcs each


----------



## loster87

oh yea,i also have 4 bullet tip knockoffs and a key forsale 2.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 16 2009, 05:30 AM~15677618
> *ttt,we need chips ,knock ,offs ,adapters, and rims
> *


I have a single used Zenith 2 1/2 Bicentennial chip if anybody needs it.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i got a 14x7 dayton lightly scuffed dish rest of rim clean. also have another 14x7 dayton cut cuz it was in a booty kit also dish scuffed also. both stamped on hub.

also have one 13x7 prestamped 72 spoke dayton lighty scuffed dish


----------



## edelmiro13

WTB 2 72 SPOKE DAYTONS 14s ALL CHROME


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2009, 06:50 PM~15684036
> *i got a 14x7 dayton lightly scuffed dish rest of rim clean. also have another 14x7 dayton cut cuz it was in a booty kit also dish scuffed also. both stamped on hub.
> 
> also have one 13x7 prestamped 72 spoke dayton lighty scuffed dish
> *



IS IT GOLD CENTER??


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2009, 06:50 PM~15684036
> *i got a 14x7 dayton lightly scuffed dish rest of rim clean. also have another 14x7 dayton cut cuz it was in a booty kit also dish scuffed also. both stamped on hub.
> 
> also have one 13x7 prestamped 72 spoke dayton lighty scuffed dish
> *



IS IT GOLD CENTER??


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 16 2009, 06:50 PM~15684036
> *i got a 14x7 dayton lightly scuffed dish rest of rim clean. also have another 14x7 dayton cut cuz it was in a booty kit also dish scuffed also. both stamped on hub.
> 
> also have one 13x7 prestamped 72 spoke dayton lighty scuffed dish
> *



IS IT GOLD CENTER??


----------



## Dysfunctional73

IS IT GOLD CENTER?


----------



## Uno Malo

I got 14x7's crome ones and 2 rims have gold nip's if anybody is interested let me know i'll take better pic's if anybody is interested on the chips also hit me up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Nov 16 2009, 05:19 PM~15683061
> *pm sent mike
> *


PM RETURNED LOS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 16 2009, 05:44 PM~15683315
> *I have a single used Zenith 2 1/2 Bicentennial chip if anybody needs it.
> *


COME ON RED PICS ? :biggrin:


----------



## deadtofall11

im looking for just 1 gold hex dome style knock off?/
anyone got one?
how much??
will also consider a whole set if its the right price.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 68niou1+Nov 16 2009, 10:45 PM~15687229-->
> 
> 
> 
> IS IT GOLD CENTER??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dysfunctional73_@Nov 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15687257
> *IS IT GOLD CENTER?
> *


ALL CHROME


----------



## loster87

my homeboy has a set of adapters to put spokes on an suv. he used them on an epedition.if you need something like this,let me kno so i can post the pics up.i dont have pics at the moment.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt for more wheels


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 17 2009, 01:09 AM~15687521
> *I got 14x7's  crome ones and 2 rims have gold nip's if anybody is interested let me know i'll take better pic's if anybody is interested on the chips also hit me up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's good get back at me before I spend the money on them strippers........lol


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 18 2009, 10:00 AM~15702389
> *what's good get back at me before I spend the money on them strippers........lol
> *


let me know what you need homie


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by deadtofall11_@Nov 17 2009, 12:22 AM~15688256
> *im looking for just 1 gold hex dome style knock off?/
> anyone got one?
> how much??
> will also consider a whole set if its the right price.
> *


HIT UP DRASTICLOLO, HE'S GOT SOME


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 12:23 AM~15710325
> *let me know what you need homie
> *


pm sent just waiting on you


----------



## 69droptop

great set of wheels here that need tightening and balancing then resealed....spokes and niples are like new wheels were taken apart for powdercoating and never put back together properly...I resealed 2 of the wheels but still need balancing were going to use on a hopper changed my mind... the color is brandywine/ burgandy....pwder is good nipples and spokes all chrome looks new on all 4 wheels.
again wheels are not streetable at this point will need to be balanced and tightened....open to all trades or will sale straight out for 200 + shipping...

looking for 2 all chrome rev 14x6 100 spokes, or 14x7rev 
drvr/passngr side rear rocker panel chrome for 1994 fleetwood...

hydro parts....etc etc.... here is a pic


I need these gone make offers will seperate


----------



## 69droptop

great set of wheels here that need tightening and balancing then resealed....spokes and niples are like new wheels were taken apart for powdercoating and never put back together properly...I resealed 2 of the wheels but still need balancing were going to use on a hopper changed my mind... the color is brandywine/ burgandy....pwder is good nipples and spokes all chrome looks new on all 4 wheels.
again wheels are not streetable at this point will need to be balanced and tightened....open to all trades or will sale straight out for 200 + shipping...

looking for 2 all chrome rev 14x6 100 spokes, or 14x7rev 
drvr/passngr side rear rocker panel chrome for 1994 fleetwood...

hydro parts....etc etc.... here is a pic


I need these gone make offers will seperate


----------



## Purple Haze

I have one gold center 72 spoke Roadstar.. I would have to say it was never mounted due to how clean it is. I honestly think it was a display wheel, but cant guaruntee that.


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Nov 18 2009, 11:17 PM~15710979
> *pm sent just waiting on you
> *


PM Return


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NO CHIPS??????, DAYTONS, ZENITH, ROADSTAR CHIPS COME ON RIDAZ , POST PICS OF YOUR STUFF :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 17 2009, 12:09 AM~15687521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




PM sent


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 19 2009, 12:33 PM~15715441
> *PM sent
> *


PM sent Back


----------



## TWEEDY

I have 1 13x7 all chrome 88 spoke Dayton. Pre stamped


----------



## Dr.SnatchStuffer

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 19 2009, 09:34 PM~15721548
> *I have 1 13x7 all chrome 88 spoke Dayton. Pre stamped
> *


pic pleeeeeez!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

i have 4 88 spokes dz with gold spokes


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 19 2009, 10:55 PM~15722614
> *i have 4 88 spokes dz with gold spokes
> *


Pic's Please :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 11:01 PM~15722683
> *Pic's Please  :biggrin:
> *


check out my topic bro, you'll love em


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 19 2009, 11:25 PM~15722943
> *check out my topic bro, you'll love em
> *


I have and i do just dont have nothing gold in my ride


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 19 2009, 11:25 PM~15722943
> *check out my topic bro, you'll love em
> *


Plus i seen them in person :biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

Double post :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 11:28 PM~15722984
> *Plus i seen them in person  :biggrin:
> *


thanks, please tell this people how your 72s came out


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 19 2009, 11:42 PM~15723109
> *thanks, please tell this people how your 72s came out
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGRIMSDIRECT.COM

<a href=\'http://www.ogrimsdirect.com\' target=\'_blank\'>WWW.OGRimsDirect.Com</a>


----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## Uno Malo




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 20 2009, 05:56 PM~15730149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey homie, i can't get any PM's to go through. Email me at [email protected] and lets get this done.  or hold them down and hopefully the PM's are working in the morning


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15730915
> *Hey homie, i can't get any PM's to go through.  Email me at [email protected] and lets get this done.     or hold them down and hopefully the PM's are working in the morning
> *


Send you and E-Mail 

Call Me


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 19 2009, 11:27 PM~15722971
> *I have and i do just dont have nothing gold in my ride
> *


 :biggrin: w.e. u need gold plated i can do it 4 u!  :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 15 2009, 04:16 PM~15672133
> *Want To Buy:  13" 72 spoke all chrome straight laced Daytons......5 of them   with or without tires/adapters/knockoffs.
> 
> For Sale/Trade:  14" 72 spoke center gold Dayton (prestamp) for sale or trade....vogue tire is pretty bald, but great as a spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For Sale, single wheel


----------



## bay_regal

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Nov 19 2009, 07:33 AM~15712710
> *I have one gold center 72 spoke Roadstar.. I would have to say it was never mounted due to how clean it is. I honestly think it was a display wheel, but cant guaruntee that.
> *


You sure it's a 72 spoke? Is it a 13 or 14? Do you know if it's for the large hub or not?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

ttt ,where are the wheel chips homies


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 20 2009, 04:54 PM~15730135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 2 Gold Nipple Rims are sold 

I still have 6 crome ones


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

FOR SALE: BRAND NEW 13" chrome 100 spoke wire wheel with white powdercoated spokes, ordered new from homeboys a year ago. New in box, just the 1 wheel. Selling for a homie, will take some pics if there's interest but like i said it's 100% brand new in the box, chrome/white spokes. Will ship or local pickup is cool too. Shipping should be between $20-40 depending on where you're at.


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*MORE PICS AND VID $320 FOR BOTH PLUS SHIPPIN WILL NOT SEPARATE*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 23 2009, 07:03 AM~15751512
> * 2 72 SPOKE CHROMS D's FOR SALE  $300 FOR BOTH  PLUS SHIPPIN WILL NOT SEPARATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 209impala

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 22 2009, 06:41 PM~15747402
> *The 2 Gold Nipple Rims are sold
> 
> I still have 6 crome ones
> *


HEY HOMIE PM A PRICE ON A SINGLE 13X7 72 IF THATS WHAT YOU GOT  I JUST NEED ONE FOR A SPARE. THANKS


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

no 13 x 7 100 spoke "daytons" :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 24 2009, 10:21 AM~15766093
> *no 13 x 7 100 spoke "daytons" :dunno:
> *


you want some, i can get you some


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 23 2009, 07:03 AM~15751512
> *THESE ARE 13X7 *


----------



## KING_JAMES

i got 5 rims BUT THERE NOT ALL THE SAME 3 are ds, and the othere two are not, and the 3 are ok but the gold is comeing off, the othere 2 are FUCKED up got rust out the ass, but sandblast them and you well be good no air comes out.. make an offer, can sale one by one or all as one... woud like to sale all as one but fuck it.... 
i am in TEXAS CITY, TX, 77590 
i can text you a pic or in a day or so i can put up the pic


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Nov 24 2009, 06:02 PM~15770464
> *you want some, i can get you some
> *


i only need 1 homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

bttmft


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NEED 1- 13X7 DAYTON 1OO SPOKES


----------



## LostInSanPedro

i got 2 14x7's

and 1 14x6

OG WIRE WHEELS, still in the box.

taking trades 
PM me


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 15 2009, 04:16 PM~15672133
> *Want To Buy:  13" 72 spoke all chrome straight laced Daytons......5 of them   with or without tires/adapters/knockoffs.
> 
> For Sale/Trade:  14" 72 spoke center gold Dayton (prestamp) for sale or trade....vogue tire is pretty bald, but great as a spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15741572
> *For Sale, single wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by loster87_@Nov 16 2009, 08:23 PM~15683101
> *i have these 2 14/6 rims 4sale dont.dont need em.50 bukcs each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how much for one shipped to 33012


----------



## RollinX151

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 2 2009, 09:52 AM~15843029
> *i got 2 14x7's
> 
> and 1 14x6
> 
> OG WIRE WHEELS, still in the box.
> 
> taking trades
> PM me
> *



do you got pics of the 14x7's?


----------



## 155-80-13

i need 1.... 72 spoke dayton reverse....14 or 13 for c-kit :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

i have one 96 spoke chrome 13" zenith if any body needs one, 100 bucks plus shipping, new


----------



## foey

post pics plz.


----------



## Uno Malo

I still have 2 all crome 14x7 Daytons for sale if anybody is interested Let me know


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

LIFT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Dec 9 2009, 03:02 PM~15927343
> *I still have 2 all crome 14x7 Daytons for sale if anybody is interested Let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CUANTO?


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 11 2009, 08:06 PM~15954076
> *CUANTO?
> *


100 each


----------



## LostInSanPedro

i have 4 14x7's for sale as a set, 2 still in the box and 2 only a month old, no rust, no scratches in the dish, no bent spokes.

$350 shipped, or trade for tires, glasshouse parts, paint, body or paintwork, i need a lead hammer, weather stripping, interior work, whatever you got. shoot me an offer, i wanna get these off the car so i can mount 14x6's in the back while these are in good selling condition.

also looking for partial trades/ partial cash.








on 185's.




























mounted on 185's right now, its been raining so there's some water spots and my rusty rotor in the back. these are ready to be polished up and shipped out ASAP.

PM or call 619-971-8575. located in san diego.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

I have a 13x7 72 spoke cross laced Zenith needs a lil work $65.00 shipped


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

any one got any used 175/75/14 tires hit me up...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 15 2009, 04:16 PM~15672133
> *For Sale/Trade:  14" 72 spoke center gold Dayton (prestamp) for sale or trade....vogue tire is pretty bald, but great as a spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$200 shipped to almost anywhere. 

Want To Buy:  one or two 14" 72 spoke all chrome with gold hubs and nips. also, two or three 14" 72 spoke all chrome with gold nips only.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Bump this shit!


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Nov 23 2009, 07:03 AM~15751512
> *MORE PICS AND VID  $300 FOR BOTH  PLUS SHIPPIN WILL NOT SEPARATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit you got what i need but i only need one :happysad:


----------



## HydroCutlass86

ttt


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

bump im looking for a single 72 spoke zenith 13x7


----------



## Big Body Caddi

I'm looking for one all chrome 72 spoke dayton curb rash is okay :biggrin: Shoot me a PM if you got one..........


----------



## monalb

im looking for 1 14x7 rev chromee 100 spoke shipped to me.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

13x7 zenith cut for continental kit $100 plus shipping
















14x7 prestamped dayton SOLD


----------



## baggedout81

TITS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I'm looking for one 13x7 china with gold nips and gold hub and 2 13x7 chinas center gold I don't need any knockoffs or adaptors


----------



## Uno Malo

I got 2 dayton knock off's for sale if anybody is interested


----------



## ESIDECADDY

NEED SINGLE 72 SPOKE DAYTON CURB CHECKED RUSTED STANDARD FWD 13 14 15 DONT MATTER  LMK


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## djbizz1

looking for 14x7 72's... let me know what u got... thanks...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

im looking for 2-14x7 and 2 14x6 zeniths are daytons


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Nov 15 2009, 04:16 PM~15672133
> *Also looking or 2, 3 or 4 14 x 7 72 spoke chrome with gold nips.*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

anybody have 1 or 2 13x7 88 spoke d's for sale??


----------



## garageartguy

I need 2, 3, or even 4 center gold 13x7s like these...


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Feb 27 2010, 07:36 PM~16745041
> *13x7 zenith cut for continental kit $100 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14x7 prestamped dayton $135 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU STILL GOT THE CUT ZENITH...PM ME


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

TTT


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY+Mar 9 2010, 05:12 PM~16842082-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEED SINGLE 72 SPOKE DAYTON CURB CHECKED RUSTED STANDARD FWD  13 14 15 DONT MATTER  LMK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 10:49 AM~16860083
> *looking for 14x7 72's... let me know what u got... thanks...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 11 2010, 10:56 AM~16860154
> *im looking for 2-14x7 and 2 14x6  zeniths are daytons
> *


I GOT A COUPLE OF 14X7.....
I'LL GET PICS TOO.


----------



## RO68RAG

14X7 DAYTONS ALL CHROME
A LIL DUSTY....$60 EA + SHIPPING
I THINK SHIPPING'S LIKE $20 OR 
MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## RO68RAG

SOME OTHER RANDOM RIMZ....
14X7

14X7

15X5

13X7


I THINK THESE ARE THE SIZES.
$40 + SHIPPING


----------



## RO68RAG

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## Groc006

looking for 1 14X7 - 100 Spoke Stamped Dayton........LMK


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 18 2010, 07:59 AM~16925816
> *SOME OTHER RANDOM RIMZ....
> 14X7
> 
> 14X7
> 
> 15X5
> 
> 13X7
> 
> 
> I THINK THESE ARE THE SIZES.
> $40 + SHIPPING
> *


PM SENT


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by plague_@Mar 19 2010, 09:30 AM~16936598
> *PM SENT
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

TTT


----------



## CoupeDeville




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 18 2010, 07:59 AM~16925816
> *SOME OTHER RANDOM RIMZ....
> 14X7
> 
> 
> 13X7
> 
> 
> I THINK THESE ARE THE SIZES.
> $40 + SHIPPING
> *


*SOLD!*


----------



## CoupeDeville

TTT


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

*MORE PICS AND VID $320 FOR BOTH PLUS SHIPPIN WILL NOT SEPARATE*


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 18 2010, 07:41 AM~16925696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 14X7 DAYTONS ALL CHROME
> A LIL DUSTY....$60 EA + SHIPPING
> I THINK SHIPPING'S LIKE $20 OR
> MAKE ME AN OFFER
> *



 *SOLD*


----------



## brn2ridelo

lookin for 1 BLACK DISH only 13X7 rim with chrome spokes 
does not have to have a tire or accessories pm a price


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

lookin for an 88 spoke centergold 13 x7


----------



## RO68RAG

TTT


----------



## plague

I HAVE 2 14X7 BRAND NEW REVERSE WIRE WHEELS I AM NOT USING NEVER BEEN MOUNTED NO HARDWARE 110 SHIPPED A PIECE OR MAKE A OFFER FOR THE 2


----------



## baggedout81

I need 1 20" 100 spoke w/ no tire.

Dont care if the spokes are rusty...gonna paint anyways.Aslong as the dish is straight/curbed and rust free


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for 2 or 3 of these. 14 x 7 dayton, reverse 72 spoke. all chrome with gold nips


----------



## Uno Malo

I got this anybody is interested Send me a PM there all DAYTON stamp


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 16 2010, 12:05 AM~17208534
> *Looking for 2 or 3 of these.  14 x 7 dayton, reverse 72 spoke.  all chrome with gold nips
> 
> *


I got 4 I'll sell you... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 13 2010, 06:01 PM~17181730
> *I need 1 20" 100 spoke w/ no tire.
> 
> Dont care if the spokes are rusty...gonna paint anyways.Aslong as the dish is straight/curbed and rust free
> *


----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 16 2010, 12:05 AM~17208534
> *Looking for 2 or 3 of these.  14 x 7 dayton, reverse 72 spoke.  all chrome with gold nips
> 
> *


wASSUP HOMIE...

sELL THEM TO ME N U WONT HAVE TO LOOK ANYMORE...  :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

LOOKING FOR A 13X7 88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTON....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88+Apr 18 2010, 10:58 AM~17227428-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got 4 I'll sell you... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM sent
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My98Lincoln_@Apr 18 2010, 08:21 PM~17231095
> *wASSUP HOMIE...
> 
> sELL THEM TO ME N U WONT HAVE TO LOOK ANYMORE...    :biggrin:
> *


PM me if your serious, everythings always for sale


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 19 2010, 06:55 AM~17235057
> *LOOKING FOR A 13X7 88 SPOKE ALL CHROME DAYTON....
> *


there was a guy in here selling one, think his name is coupedeville


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 19 2010, 07:49 PM~17241862
> *there was a guy in here selling one, think his name is coupedeville
> *


yeah i know but he won't ship!! Do you got any jesus?


----------



## robs68

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/1692937854.html


----------



## JB45

anybody got 1 or 2 gold center 88z for sale??


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by plague_@Apr 13 2010, 08:01 AM~17177427
> *I HAVE 2 14X7 BRAND NEW REVERSE WIRE WHEELS I AM NOT USING NEVER BEEN MOUNTED NO HARDWARE 110 SHIPPED A PIECE OR MAKE A OFFER FOR THE 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOLD


----------



## JB45

:dunno:


----------



## LOWASME

How much shipped to 72801 Russellville Arkansas?


----------



## Uno Malo

Pm send


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 16 2010, 12:05 AM~17208534
> *Looking for 2 or 3 of these.  14 x 7 dayton, reverse 72 spoke.  all chrome with gold nips
> 
> *


HEY HOMIE DO YU HAVE THEM 2 OR 3 WHEELS FOR SALE? I HAVE GOT ONE RIMS DAYTONS 14X7 72 SPKE STAMPED 225A BACK HUB. I NEED LOOKING FOR SOME GET SET OF 3 WHEELS LOOKIN LIKE SAME FROM MY RIMS DAYTON PIC NO KNOCK OFF N ADAPTERS JUST WHEELS ONLY.. HOW MUCH LET HIT ME UP THANKZ


----------



## FREAKY TALES

i have a 88 spoke dayton all chrome with gold spokes and niples, looking for 150 bucks or trade for a 72 13" with the same combo


----------



## tuff57

i need 1 13x7 100 spoke dayton if anyones gottt pm me


----------



## badwayz30

These are 14X7 chinas no hardware. I had them on my bigbody but deciding to sell them. Little dirty but no rust or curb checks. 100 plus shipping.


----------



## badex63

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2009, 09:33 AM~15670566
> *I THINK I CAN SPEAK FOR ALL OF US WHEN I SAY WE HAVE SPARE RIMS,KNOCK OFFS,TIRES,ETC THAT ARE OF NO USE , LETS GET THEM OUT THE WAY THIS THREAD IS FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE LOOKING FOR SINGLES'S 13X7 14X7 WHATEVER THE SIZE , ILL START IT BY POSTING UP , I HAVE THESE PURPLE POWDERCOATED OG WIRE'S I DONT NEED,AND WHEN POSTING, POST SIZE, BRAND, AND NUMBER OF SPOKES..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :cool:
> [/b][/quote] Do you have any knock offs similar to whats on the caddi? I am in need of one for the right side of my 63. if so how much and where are you located? mine are straight egdes on the ears with no beveled edges; also it measures 1 1/4" at the hub and narrows down to about 1".*


----------



## badwayz30

TTT


----------



## Pure Perfection

looking for a all gold 72 skoke dayton if ne1 has one they wana get rid of let me know thanks :biggrin:


----------



## marlo918

looking for one clean 15 by 7 dayton rim and 6 lugs adapter? anyone have some lying around? My homie from Rollers only said this is the place to come when you need something?? here Iam help a fellow Rider out.....Thanks in advance- Marlo


----------



## SELF MADE

> _Originally posted by tuff57_@May 19 2010, 06:49 PM~17544145
> *i need 1 13x7 100 spoke dayton if anyones gottt pm me
> *



x2 put me second in line. anybody gots ?


----------



## 602 Monte

I have this new 14x7 standard 100 spoke all chrome,left adapter and china zenith ko,came from OG, asking $80 plus shipping


----------



## drnitrus

i got 3 chinas that i dont need. 2 are good and 1 needs to be re-sealed. I cleaned them up a bit but could use a little more and some wax to shine em up. also got adaptors, knockoffs and a pair of wheels spacers. Preffer local pickup in Southwest Houston. Taking offers.


----------



## Pure Perfection

> _Originally posted by 602 Monte_@May 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17642102
> *I have this new 14x7 standard 100 spoke all chrome,left adapter and china zenith ko,came from OG, asking $80 plus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm 4 a sec i thought that was 13 inch rev i just glanced threw it and realized it wasnt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

:biggrin: i have a 13' std all gold china has a lil rust on the spokes... would be great for a booty kit???? pm me for pics or details....

i am also looking for any 13' 88 spoke dayton all chrome single...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123

Looking for a 14-6 rim hit me up if u got one for sale.


----------



## CoupeDeville

anybody have 1 13x7 72 spoke dayton with gold spokes and niples.


----------



## 69droptop

4- 14x6 chinas need tightening and balancing then resealed....spokes and niples are like new wheels were taken apart for powdercoating and never put back together properly...


Make offer need these gone asap.





I need these gone make offers will seperate


----------



## 69droptop

Bump for the singles


----------



## USF '63

Looking for 1 single 14x7
100 spoke china or dayton ALL CHROME.
PM pics and price.


----------



## 85 cc

NEED A 14x7 gold center dayton please pm me 100's


----------



## 69droptop

Bump


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Aug 17 2010, 05:19 PM~18334904
> *4- 14x6 chinas need tightening and balancing then resealed....spokes and niples are like new wheels were taken apart for powdercoating and never put back together properly...
> Make offer need these gone asap.
> 
> I need these gone make offers will seperate
> *


Ready to go


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## plague

got 2 13x7 chrome used clean
1- brand new clean green 14x7
1-new black and gold rim


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 16 2010, 07:57 AM~18582130
> *got 2 13x7 chrome used clean
> 1- brand new clean green 14x7
> 1-new black and gold rim
> *


pm sent


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

any other singles out there?? or pairs??


----------



## kameleonlac

*WTB*
100 spoke all gold center 14x7
Dayton or will settle for a china, some :machinegun: dick stole one of my D'z


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Aug 9 2010, 08:10 PM~18270056
> *:biggrin: i have a 13' std all gold china  has a lil rust on the spokes... would be great for a booty kit???? pm me for pics or details....
> 
> i am also looking for any 13' 88 spoke dayton all chrome single...
> *


ALL GOLD SOLD!!

AND BOUGHT 2 88SPOKES..... :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I HAVE A COMPLETE SET OF 14X6'S CHINAS... WILL SPLIT IF I GET ENOUGH BUYERS... NO TIRES!!

NO ROAD RASH!! JUST A FEW HAVE RUSTY NIPPLES AND ONE HAS A CHIP IN THE CHROME ON THE HUB......


MAKE AN OFFER PICS ON REQUEST... :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63

Any used single 13x7's for sale ?
All Chrome


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18811877
> *Any used single 13x7's for sale ?
> All Chrome
> *


X2!!!
ANYONE! :dunno:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@Aug 16 2010, 11:51 PM~18329995
> *anybody have 1 13x7 72 spoke dayton with gold spokes and niples.
> *


hit up forgiven  i sold him one a while back so hes got 5 total


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i got one all chrome 13x7 72 spoke pre stamped dayton. (DISH WAS SCUFFED) center is great! 100 shipped


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 14 2010, 03:40 PM~18811877
> *Any used single 13x7's for sale ?
> All Chrome
> *


i have 3 singles for sale, 100 bucks each  they all have lil flawsses on them from light rash to small nicks to small curb checks, good for spares or maybe bumper kits


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Oct 14 2010, 08:31 PM~18814855
> *i have 3 singles for sale, 100 bucks each  they all have lil flawsses on them from light rash to small nicks to small curb checks, good for spares or maybe bumper kits
> *


----------



## Diehard64

Anyone have 1 14x7 Rev Tru Classic?


----------



## Guest

looing for a single 13 72 spoke a/c dayton prefferable pre-stamp but stamped will work as well please pm me if u have what i need thanks


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 14 2010, 08:30 PM~18814850
> *i got one all chrome 13x7 72 spoke pre stamped dayton. (DISH WAS SCUFFED) center is great! 100 shipped
> *


----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Oct 14 2010, 07:30 AM~18808164
> *WTB
> 100 spoke all gold center 14x7
> Dayton or will settle for a china, some :machinegun: dick stole one of my D'z
> *



TTT


----------



## Bart

i got 4 china 100 spoke 13x7 with cornells . $200 for all 4 or $50 each, rims and tires only. rims are daily driver quality, tires are good. located in southern cali....


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 14 2010, 05:40 PM~18811877
> *Any used single 13x7's for sale ?
> All Chrome
> *


Sorry, I am looking for a china not dayton right now.

13x7 all chrome

anyone?


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 18 2010, 04:00 PM~18842932
> *Sorry, I am looking for a china not dayton right now.
> 
> 13x7 all chrome
> 
> anyone?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560049
this is your guy, he does business in my city and is a honest seller


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 18 2010, 05:37 PM~18843626
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560049
> this is your guy, he does business in my city and is a honest seller
> *




THX


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Oct 18 2010, 05:37 PM~18843626
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=560049
> this is your guy, he does business in my city and is a honest seller
> *


x2, straight forward to deal with and ships quick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by USF '63+Oct 18 2010, 08:42 PM~18845473-->
> 
> 
> 
> THX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell him I sent you
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 18 2010, 08:43 PM~18845486
> *x2, straight forward to deal with and ships quick :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:h5:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

GOT TWO OF THESE 14X7 STD GOLD CENTER 72'S


----------



## A.Retana

> i got 4 china 100 spoke 13x7 with cornells . $200 for all 4 or $50 each, rims and tires only. rims are daily driver quality, tires are good. located in southern cali....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intrested in pick 1 up if they are still got them pm


----------



## Bart

> _Originally posted by Bart_@Oct 16 2010, 08:40 PM~18830330
> *i got 4 china 100 spoke 13x7 with cornells . $200 for all 4 or $50 each, rims and tires only. rims are daily driver quality, tires are good. located in southern cali....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold..


----------



## A.Retana

looking for 13x7 100 spoke china with or without the tire


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

13x7 all chromes tires bad lil rust no accs one needs resealed willing to seperate but have all 4








13x7 centergold have all 4 will seperate some rust not great








can get better pics in daylight and indavidaul pics if u want just let me know


----------



## 83_elco

I HAVE 1- 13X7, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME, ONLY THING WRONG IS A LITTLE CHROME LIFED ON THE HUB PART, EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEAN....(JUST RIM, NO TIRE)$50 PLUS SHIPPIN.


----------



## A.Retana

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

13X7 CROSS LACE NEW- 1 WHEEL ONLY 100 SHIPPED
I HAVE 2 CHROME 13X7 PRETTY CLEAN NEED TO BE RESEALED
60 SHIPPED A PIECE ALL SHIPPIN U.S. ONLY


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

better pics of the chrome and golds








knock offs are a bit beat up








rusty dish








rusty gold left of center








rust below the knock off








rusty nips


----------



## cornbreadscaddy

the all chromes the one needs resealed curtiousy of tire discounters
















theres 2 spots pealed up just like that one

























tires will be taken off they still have a little blu paint on them and the normal china rust


----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Oct 14 2010, 07:30 AM~18808164
> *TTT*


----------



## PINK86REGAL




----------



## 1phatmexican

looking for a 14x7 center gold for a booty kit....let me know


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by 1phatmexican_@Nov 2 2010, 03:53 PM~18969026
> *looking for a 14x7 center gold for a booty kit....let me know
> *


I GOT A 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTON 14X7 STANDARD


----------



## 1phatmexican

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Nov 2 2010, 04:34 PM~18969273
> *I GOT A 72 SPOKE GOLD CENTER DAYTON 14X7 STANDARD
> *


sorry homie looking for a reverse...


----------



## Gold86

I have three 13x7 all chrome 88 spoked daytons for sale, they are stamped on the hub. the fourth one is curbed, so I am keeping that one....

anyways, 150 plus shipping per wheel....

PM email address and I will send pics.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed+Aug 10 2010, 09:05 PM~18279248-->
> 
> 
> 
> FOR SALE:  single 14 x 7 reverse offset, center gold 72 spoke prestamped DAYTON.  couple nips faded, tire almost bald, holds air just fine......open to cash or possible trade offers. $150, come pick it up.  As far as shipping, i'll ship it as it sits with the tire or can have the tire taken off, so it'll be about the same for shipping without tire as it is with due to paying for the tire to be pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1phatmexican_@Nov 2 2010, 04:53 PM~18969026
> *looking for a 14x7 center gold for a booty kit....let me know
> *


Got the one pictured above, 14" 72 spoke reverse, $150 + actual shipping


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Oct 26 2010, 06:22 AM~18910844
> *I HAVE 1- 13X7, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME,  ONLY THING WRONG IS A LITTLE CHROME LIFED ON THE HUB PART, EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEAN....(JUST RIM, NO TIRE)$50 PLUS SHIPPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT .... 
make your offers....


----------



## USF '63

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 2 2010, 08:36 AM~18965636
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



price ?


----------



## Flips Monte

Looking for (1) 100 Spoke 14x7 Dayton (with logo & Serial on Hub). 

PM me or post pics on here please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pittstyle81

Need 1 all gold center 13x7 72 spoke dayton thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

:biggrin:


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Oct 26 2010, 06:22 AM~18910844
> *I HAVE 1- 13X7, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME,  ONLY THING WRONG IS A LITTLE CHROME LIFED ON THE HUB PART, EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEAN....(JUST RIM, NO TIRE)$50 PLUS SHIPPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT....


----------



## listoB

anyone have k/o adaptors ..need all four :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18881164
> *GOT TWO OF THESE 14X7 STD GOLD CENTER 72'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GOT THESE


----------



## brn2ridelo

Need an all chrome 13x7 Dayton 88 spoke just 1 
Pm me with price shipped to 92225


----------



## MR.59

> Need an all chrome 13x7 Dayton 88 spoke just 1
> :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

GOT THESE 2 72 SPOKE 13 D`s PRE-STAMPED only 2
SHOOT ME SOME OFFERS BEFORE I EBAY THEM


----------



## RF LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Nov 15 2009, 10:33 AM~15670566
> *I THINK I CAN SPEAK FOR ALL OF US WHEN I SAY WE HAVE SPARE RIMS,KNOCK OFFS,TIRES,ETC THAT ARE OF NO USE , LETS GET THEM OUT THE WAY THIS THREAD IS FOR PEOPLE WHO ARE LOOKING FOR SINGLES'S 13X7 14X7 WHATEVER THE SIZE , ILL START IT BY POSTING UP , I HAVE THESE PURPLE POWDERCOATED OG WIRE'S I DONT NEED,AND WHEN POSTING, POST SIZE, BRAND, AND NUMBER OF SPOKES..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... :cool:
> [/b][/quote]
> Still got these??*


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

LOOKING FOR A USED DECENT ALL CHROME FOR SPARE IN H-TOWN ARE LOCAL PICK UP PREFER 100 SPOKE


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Oct 26 2010, 06:22 AM~18910844
> *I HAVE 1- 13X7, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME,  ONLY THING WRONG IS A LITTLE CHROME LIFED ON THE HUB PART, EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEAN....(JUST RIM, NO TIRE)$50 PLUS SHIPPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT !!!


----------



## BIG HECTOR 74

> _Originally posted by BIG HECTOR 74_@Nov 22 2010, 07:32 PM~19135660
> *LOOKING FOR A USED DECENT ALL CHROME FOR SPARE IN H-TOWN ARE LOCAL PICK UP PREFER 100 SPOKE
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719

Does anybody have a all gold 13in 72 spoke! Plz pm me


----------



## 1Lethallow

lookin 4 2 72spoke real d standerds so i can rool skirts pm me im in cali


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> lookin 4 2 72spoke real d standerds so i can rool skirts pm me im in cali





























[/quote]
GOT ONE 14X7 STD


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18881164
> *GOT TWO OF THESE 14X7 STD GOLD CENTER 72'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY

>


GOT ONE 14X7 STD
[/quote]


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS




----------



## USF '63

looking for 13x7 100 spoke all chrome china's.
used
shipped to 75024
PM with what u have.

thx


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

i have one 14-7 cross lace zenith looking to trade for one 13-7 cross lace zenith old school campbell ill post pics later :machinegun:


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Oct 26 2010, 06:22 AM~18910844
> *I HAVE 1- 13X7, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME,  ONLY THING WRONG IS A LITTLE CHROME LIFED ON THE HUB PART, EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEAN....(JUST RIM, NO TIRE)$50 PLUS SHIPPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


STILL GOT THIS......


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Have a set of 13x7s 100 spks chinas, all chrome with gold spks and nipples. They all look in decent cond, good for a daily. 200 bucks and they're yours. My comp took a shit so I can't post any pics unless someone can help me out posting them for me.


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 23 2010, 12:27 PM~19403608
> *Have a set of 13x7s 100 spks chinas, all chrome with gold spks and nipples. They all look in decent cond, good for a daily. 200 bucks and they're yours. My comp took a shit so I can't post any pics unless someone can help me out posting them for me.
> *


ILL HELP


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 23 2010, 12:27 PM~19403608
> *Have a set of 13x7s 100 spks chinas, all chrome with gold spks and nipples. They all look in decent cond, good for a daily. 200 bucks and they're yours. My comp took a shit so I can't post any pics unless someone can help me out posting them for me.
> *


NEVER GOT PICS. [email protected]


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC_@Dec 24 2010, 04:31 AM~19409592
> *NEVER GOT PICS. [email protected]
> *


thanks anyways bro


----------



## FREAKY TALES

200 bucks for the RIMS only with accs. they do have some small surface rust pits on the chrome but for the price


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 18 2010, 08:14 PM~19105847
> *Still got these??
> *


sold!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 26 2010, 05:12 PM~19424885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 bucks for the RIMS only with accs. they do have some small surface rust pits on the chrome but for the price
> *


 :wow:


----------



## UCETAH

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 26 2010, 04:12 PM~19424885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 bucks for the RIMS only with accs. they do have some small surface rust pits on the chrome but for the price
> *


HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO UTAH 84084?


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 22 2010, 01:50 PM~18881164
> *GOT TWO OF THESE 14X7 STD GOLD CENTER 72'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Man I need some Rims like ya moms!!!! CHEAP,USED, But able to be cleaned up!!! :roflmao:


----------



## kameleonlac

Still looking for 1 *100 spoke center gold dayton*. Let me know if you have one.


----------



## blue thunder

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 26 2010, 04:12 PM~19424885
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 200 bucks for the RIMS only with accs. they do have some small surface rust pits on the chrome but for the price
> *


Are these still for sale?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Jan 13 2011, 09:15 PM~19591588
> *Are these still for sale?
> *


sorry for not posting but they been sold


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

I got these 160 shipped








913-489-1580 let me know Brock


----------



## 83_elco

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Oct 26 2010, 06:22 AM~18910844
> *I HAVE 1- 13X7, 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME,  ONLY THING WRONG IS A LITTLE CHROME LIFED ON THE HUB PART, EVERYTHING ELSE IS CLEAN....(JUST RIM, NO TIRE)$50 PLUS SHIPPIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW PRICE!!!!!

$60.00 SHIPPED.....in cali. only


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 16 2011, 12:50 PM~19611911
> *I got these 160 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 913-489-1580 let me know Brock
> *


u have all 4 or only 3


----------



## pittstyle81

Still looking for a 72 spoke gold center d if u have one please pm me 13x7 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 18 2011, 10:56 AM~19629381
> *u have all 4 or only 3
> *


only3


----------



## kameleonlac

WTB
100 spoke all gold center 14x7
Dayton or will settle for a china


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Jan 23 2011, 01:53 PM~19674930
> *WTB
> 100 spoke all gold center 14x7
> Dayton or will settle for a china
> *


I GOT A 100 SPOKE ALL GOLD CENTER 13 INCH CHINA WITH ACCES.,AND TIRE IF INTERESTED IN LA


----------



## FiLL_MC78

i have a luxor knoockoff up for trade if any1 has A bullet knockoff they wanna get rid of (i only need 1, and if its in gold even better!) PM me.


----------



## 83_elco




----------



## pittstyle81

> _Originally posted by pittstyle81_@Jan 18 2011, 12:54 PM~19630220
> *Still looking for a 72 spoke gold center d if u have one please pm me 13x7 :biggrin:
> *


anyone


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

looking for an 88 dayton all chrome pm me money in hand just 1 thanks


----------



## 64ssdrop

I am looking for 1 or 2 13x7 reverse all chrome pre stamped 72 spoke daytons in nice condition paypal ready, thanks


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## kameleonlac

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Jan 23 2011, 01:53 PM~19674930
> *WTB
> 100 spoke all gold center 14x7
> Dayton or will settle for a china
> *


Still Looking :wow:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

GOT A 100 SPOKE 14X7 STD DOUBLE STAMPED ALL CHROME BRAND NEW

















120 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

SOLD


----------



## casper38

enybody have a 14x7 100 spoke china?...need one asap


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

I got this 88 spoke pre stamp 13x7 reversed dayton $130 shipped in the US  



















These are pics of some damage to the back side of the wheel






















































[/quote]


----------



## Cadi4life

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 12 2011, 03:38 PM~19853305
> *FOR SALE:  Single reverse 14 x 7 72 spoke chrome with gold nip prestamped Dayton.  This one basically needs a rebuild.  It has some loose spokes, the chrome on the dish and gold on nips are faded, small ding in the dish.  The seal has been removed.    The spokes/nips could probably be tightened and wheel just resealed and be a decent roller, spare, or canidate for a 5th wheel kit. manufacture dat is 2/93
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paypal or money order.  Willing to ship anywhere in the U.S. or Canada, buyer pays shipping.  Open to trades as well.
> *



interested price and ship to 85009


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

i need 1 13x7 prestamped 72 spoke dayton reversed all chrome


----------



## OH MY GOD 86




----------



## Blue94cady

Looking for two wheels 1 a 13x7 88 all chrom rev dayton
And a 13x7 88 center gold rev dayton let me now if u have one


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Looking for 2 14x6 chinas all chrome just rims thanks and please PM me the best way to reach me!!!


----------



## jvasquez

I'm looking for one 88 spoke center gold 14. Anyone?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20147866
> *I'm looking for one 88 spoke center gold 14. Anyone?
> *


dayton didnt make a 14" 88 spk


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 22 2011, 12:18 AM~20148047
> *dayton didnt make a 14" 88 spk
> *


100 spoke? I need it for a 5th wheel bucket. Thanks.


----------



## tlc64impala

I got one Brand New 14x6 all chrome 100 spoke OG wires make an offer.


----------



## robs68

this is a killer deal....not mine just posting it up...
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/pts/2281217615.html


----------



## valley_legendz

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 22 2010, 02:50 PM~18881164
> *GOT TWO OF THESE 14X7 STD GOLD CENTER 72'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 how much for this deliver to 78589


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

WTB im lookin for...

one 13 inch 72 spoke center gold rev. wheel, dish can be banged up but gold must be decent.


one 13 inch center gold rev. china.


----------



## casper38

ttt


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Apr 13 2011, 12:02 AM~20326018
> *WTB im lookin for...
> 
> one 13 inch 72 spoke center gold  rev. wheel, dish can be banged up but gold must be decent.
> one 13 inch center gold  rev. china.
> *



bump! any one have any single 13'' 72s? chrome or gold?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

bump!


----------



## RollinX151

Looking for 1 - 14 x 7 reversed chrome china. Used but in good conditions with no curb, pits or peeling chrome. Rust is ok if only surface rust. let me know.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty




----------



## 8t4mc

ive got 1 13x7 chrome with gold nips,gold ko new 155/80 r 13 tire and adapter.


----------



## JB45

NEED 1 DECENT 88 SPOKE 13X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON


----------



## blue thunder

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 24 2011, 05:43 AM~20407139
> *ive got 1 13x7 chrome with gold nips,gold ko new 155/80 r 13 tire and adapter.
> *


How much? Is it a 72 spoke?


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by blue thunder_@Apr 26 2011, 06:05 AM~20421552
> *How much? Is it a 72 spoke?
> *



no sir..its a 100 spoke


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Single 13 x 7 100 spoke reverse wheel with white powdercoated spokes. Wheel is new, but has a small chip on outter edge of wheel(cheap china chrome? ), perfect for a 5th wheel kit or paint the outter lip.


----------



## STRYTLR

lookin for 1 13x7 72 spoke all chrome dayton, no hardware needed,,,,,


----------



## PINK86REGAL

STRYTLR said:


> lookin for 1 13x7 72 spoke all chrome dayton, no hardware needed,,,,,



i got one but the dish has been scuffed.... im in miami


----------



## CaliLiving

PINK86REGAL said:


> i got one but the dish has been scuffed.... im in miami


pics? willing to ship to california? pm me


----------



## casper38




----------



## CadillacRoyalty

CadillacRoyalty said:


> bump! any one have any single 13'' 72s? chrome or gold?


anybody?


----------



## CaliLiving

I'm still looking for single 72 spoke chrome Dayton. Will take 2 if you have 2


----------



## PHAT CHUY

I'm looking for one 13X7 100 spoke all chrome rim in good shape. let me know if yaw have one.


----------



## basshead

8t4mc said:


> ive got 1 13x7 chrome with gold nips,gold ko new 155/80 r 13 tire and adapter.


 how much


----------



## laid_out_deuce

looking for 2 all chrome 13x7's 100 spoke rims i need atleast 1 but will take 2 ive got cash and will pay for shipping

or i will take 4 72 spoke 13x7's all chrome or it dosent matter i want to paint them i dont care of the shape and dont care if i gotta buy 1 here and there so let me kno wut u got


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

NEED ONE 72 SPOKE DAYTON GOLD HUB AND NIPPLES !!


----------



## Elbubu801

i got this 22x8 china with 245-30-22 hankook its been sandblasted and painted


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Elbubu801 said:


> i got this 22x8 china with 245-30-22 hankook its been sandblasted and painted



:around:


----------



## FPEREZII

Elbubu801 said:


> i got this 22x8 china with 245-30-22 hankook its been sandblasted and painted


Pm sent!


----------



## 49er4life

I got two roadstars 13x7 72 spokes 5 lug small pattern I belive imports will not fit g-body im asking 160obo


----------



## FPEREZII

49er4life said:


> I got two roadstars 13x7 72 spokes 5 lug small pattern I belive imports will not fit g-body im asking 160obo


Are they both right hand side wheels?


----------



## 49er4life

FPEREZII said:


> Are they both right hand side wheels?


no there a left and a right I was wondering the same thing so I checked


----------



## 70 on 72s

looking for one 13 inch 72 spoke gold nipples


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT


----------



## CaliLiving

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got one 72 spoke dayton with 225C stamp as you can see the dish needs replacing or can be use for spare/parts 70 shipped


 Any more pics of it and the defects closer pics ?


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Big Body Caddi said:


> I got one 72 spoke dayton with 225C stamp as you can see the dish needs replacing or can be use for spare/parts 60 shipped


13 OR 14? IM LOOKING FOR A 14 HOMIE LMK...


----------



## CaliLiving

Any1 else have a 72 spoke 13x7 Dayton? Want used but not curbed to hell and too scuffed up. . Big body caddi - you know what it would cost to fix the dish? Anything else wrong other than that?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I HAVE (2) 16" STD 100 SPOKES NOT PERFECT BUT GOOD FOR SAPARES.. 
AND ALSO (1) STD 18" 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME CLEAN ON A LOW PRO FOR SALE AS WEL 

PM ME OFFERS..


----------



## brn2ridelo

BrownAzt3ka said:


> I HAVE (2) 16" STD 100 SPOKES NOT PERFECT BUT GOOD FOR SAPARES..
> AND ALSO (1) STD 18" 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME CLEAN ON A LOW PRO FOR SALE AS WEL
> 
> PM ME OFFERS..


any 14x7 chinas with a 175/70/14 tire just need 1


----------



## Big Body Caddi

BrownAzt3ka said:


> 13 OR 14? IM LOOKING FOR A 14 HOMIE LMK...


It's a 13" homie


----------



## Big Body Caddi

CaliLiving said:


> Any1 else have a 72 spoke 13x7 Dayton? Want used but not curbed to hell and too scuffed up. . Big body caddi - you know what it would cost to fix the dish? Anything else wrong other than that?


I have not checked homie I don't need this one other then those 2 marks it's fine...........I dropped the price to $60 shipped


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have any bolt on Chevy pattern set or singles 13x7 or 14x7 in any condition the wana get rid of also need a 14x7 china with a 175/70/14 tire just one pm me with any info


----------



## FirstAutoJuice1510

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have any bolt on Chevy pattern set or singles 13x7 or 14x7 in any condition the wana get rid of also need a 14x7 china with a 175/70/14 tire just one pm me with any info


I got a new set a 13x7 Rev 80 Spoke's $500 you pay ship....... caps & spinners included
PM me if you have anyother question's


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Deal fell through I still got this 13 inch 72 spoke dayton rim for sale $60 shipped


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT


----------



## CaliLiving

Big Body Caddi said:


> TTT


 I was quoted way too high to replace the dish :0. Was quoted more than the prie for a new 72 spoke. I was gonna get it to ride on but it would be better for parts spare or 5th. Just to let you kno.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

CaliLiving said:


> I was quoted way too high to replace the dish :0. Was quoted more than the prie for a new 72 spoke. I was gonna get it to ride on but it would be better for parts spare or 5th. Just to let you kno.


Yeah I got 6 of em figured I would sell one to somebody that want a spare or need it for parts thanks homie


----------



## CaliLiving

Big Body Caddi said:


> Yeah I got 6 of em figured I would sell one to somebody that want a spare or need it for parts thanks homie


 No problem. Maybe tho I asked the wrong people for price to repair cuz price seemed a little way to up there.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

need a single SERIES 2-01 og campbell Zenith for an emergency spare!!
dont matter if x lace or straight


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Single 13 x 7 100 spoke reverse wheel with white powdercoated spokes. Wheel is new, but has a small chip on outter edge of wheel(cheap china chrome? ), perfect for a 5th wheel kit or paint the outter lip.


TTT


----------



## CadillacRoyalty

Big Body Caddi said:


> Deal fell through I still got this 13 inch 72 spoke dayton rim for sale $60 shipped


still have this? i mite be interested


----------



## touchdowntodd

big body... hit me up homie if you still have that 72, i need it for a spare! 

pm me here 

or text

414-699-8832

todd


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Sorry sold homie


----------



## touchdowntodd

ok brotha .. if u get a minute check ur PMs .. i asked u some caddy questions


----------



## spcmata

*Looking for a single 13" standard*

I'm looking for a single 13" standard wheel to replace one if my damaged ones... Of anyone has one or more hit me up


----------



## Elbubu801

Elbubu801 said:


> i got this 22x8 china with 245-30-22 hankook its been sandblasted and painted


STILL FOR SALE 200 shipped lmk


----------



## 1lo84regal

LOOKING FOR 1 13X7 REV. 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME. IM N TX ANY1 GOT 1 THAT IS CLOSE BY?


----------



## Elbubu801

Elbubu801 said:


> i got this 22x8 china with 245-30-22 hankook its been sandblasted and painted


SOLD SOLD SOLD


----------



## brn2ridelo

1lo84regal said:


> LOOKING FOR 1 13X7 REV. 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME. IM N TX ANY1 GOT 1 THAT IS CLOSE BY?


i have 1 13x7 100 spoke china but its missing 1 spoke


----------



## bafinokc

Im looking for a 13 inch center gold 72 spoke Dayton


----------



## 1lo84regal

brn2ridelo said:


> i have 1 13x7 100 spoke china but its missing 1 spoke


how much? any better pics? does the sopkes leak?


----------



## brn2ridelo

1lo84regal said:


> how much? any better pics? does the sopkes leak?


tires trash had a blow out ill get more pics tomarrow


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## bonediggetie

Anyone have 1 14x7 Dayton 100spoke


----------



## CANUHOP

I need a single, 14x7, 72 spoke Dayton (225a) in all chrome......anyone???


----------



## baggedout81

CANUHOP said:


> I need a single, 14x7, 72 spoke Dayton (225a) in all chrome......anyone???


Sean dont have 1 anymore?I gave him one a year or so ago


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Single 13 x 7 100 spoke reverse wheel with white powdercoated spokes. Wheel is new, but has a small chip on outter edge of wheel(cheap china chrome? ), perfect for a 5th wheel kit or paint the outter lip.


$80 picked up or + actual shipping


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Anyone need a new in box never mounted all gold 88spoke 13x7 Dayton? Stamped on hub and 225c on back. I have 4, i want 5. I can get these close by but the guy who has them doesn't want to sell in singles. So what I'm saying is I'll grab them and sell you it for what I paid+shipping, no more.


----------



## Blue94cady

Wicked Wayz said:


> Anyone need a new in box never mounted all gold 88spoke 13x7 Dayton? Stamped on hub and 225c on back. I have 4, i want 5. I can get these close by but the guy who has them doesn't want to sell in singles. So what I'm saying is I'll grab them and sell you it for what I paid+shipping, no more.


How much for one bro


----------



## maguilera63

I will take one if the price is right... pm me..


----------



## maguilera63

cashmoneyspeed said:


> $80 picked up or + actual shipping



$100 shipped????:thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist

Do you still have the single 14x7 Dayton?


----------



## CANUHOP

CANUHOP said:


> I need a single, 14x7, 72 spoke Dayton (225a) in all chrome......anyone???


Nope, it was lost/stolen while up at the shop. I need one soon, or Im gonna have to probably buy some changs :tears:


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

GOT THESE TWO "NOS" 13X7 REV 72 SPOKE ZENITH/DAYTON STYLE WHEELS NO ACC'S "WHEELS ONLY" NEVER MOUNTED
BARREL'S ARE STAMPED MADE IN USA "2000"
$600 OBO
WILL SEND MORE PIC'S PM FOR MO INFO.. 
THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

maguilera63 said:


> $100 shipped????:thumbsup:


 Maybe. Pm me with your Zip


----------



## impalalover64

Need 1 100 spoke china in decent shape around central Texas or Dallas. If you have one hit me up............


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Blue94cady said:


> How much for one bro


 He wants 225 a wheel w/o shipping bro. I sold my wheels today so they both are up for grabs


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

1 14x7 tru spoke want to trade for 1 all gold 14x7 for continental kit or id like to get $150+shiping


----------



## PINK86REGAL

Im looking for (1) 13x7 72 spoke gold nipples and gold hub wheel. lmk thanx


----------



## brn2ridelo

i have 4- 14x7s chinasin real good shape id like to trade for some 13x7s chinas no acc just rims anyone interested


----------



## 83lowlow

49er4life said:


> I got two roadstars 13x7 72 spokes 5 lug small pattern I belive imports will not fit g-body im asking 160obo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1210.photobucket.com/albums/cc419/Pacman209er/
> IMG_20110718_205437.jpg


are these still for sale


----------



## brn2ridelo

$100 shipped new never mounted only 1-13x7 dark green spoke no acc pm me if interested


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

im looking for 4-13x7 rev all chrome crosslace og zenith campbell wheels ! not jd or roadster must b og`s wheels only


----------



## DeltaDevil88

Need 1 13x7 OG wire 100 spoke chrome NEW or near perfect shape.


----------



## 1lo84regal

still looking 1 13x7 rev 100 spoke wheel.


----------



## 52hrdtp

I need 1…13x7..100 spoke,,,rust free..all chrome,in NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, I don’t need KO or adapter,, ,,I NEED THIS ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## 52hrdtp

52hrdtp said:


> I need 1…13x7..100 spoke,,,rust free..all chrome,in NORTHERN CALIFORNIA, I don’t need KO or adapter,, ,,I NEED THIS ASAP!!!!!!


TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> View attachment 373364
> 
> 
> View attachment 373365
> 
> 
> GOT THESE TWO "NOS" 13X7 REV 72 SPOKE ZENITH/DAYTON STYLE WHEELS NO ACC'S "WHEELS ONLY" NEVER MOUNTED
> BARREL'S ARE STAMPED MADE IN USA "2000"
> $600 OBO
> WILL SEND MORE PIC'S PM FOR MO INFO..
> THANKS FOR LOOKING


Those 72's spoke wheels where made by Roadstars wire wheels..


----------



## rIdaho

Need 1 13" reversed with 100 gold nipples.


----------



## El Greengo

Looking for one all gold 13 in good shape just the rim holla at me or pm me thanks


----------



## El Greengo

13x7


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

:inout:


----------



## CaliLiving

TTT Still Looking 1 13x7 72 Spoke Dayton


----------



## 925rider

i have one 72 dayton 15 rev gold nips and hub good shape


also have two 14x7 all chrome 72 daytons one in nice shape and one pretty hammered


also 3 13x7 100 spoke all chrome round nips roadstars in various shape


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

NOT MINE DONT PM ME
modesto craigslist > for sale / wanted > auto parts - by owner please flag with care: [?]

 miscategorized
 prohibited
 spam/overpost
 best of craigslist


_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
*Dayton wire wheels (Turlock)*

[HR][/HR]Date: 2012-02-16, 7:23PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [SUP][Errors when replying to ads?][/SUP][HR][/HR]
I have a set of 15x8 gold 72 spoke dayton wire wheels. Stamped 225 on back of hub. Has gold spokes & gold knockoffs & come with 5 lug universal adapters price $550.00 o.b.o 209 679 4474 keyword wire wheels spokes dayton zenith galaxy 13 14 88 100 lowrider chevy ford impala caprice cadillac

 Location: Turlock
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## johnnie65

Looking for 1 13x7 black powder coat spoke rim china is fine. Lmk.


----------



## impala6three

925rider said:


> i have one 72 dayton 15 rev gold nips and hub good shape
> 
> 
> also have two 14x7 all chrome 72 daytons one in nice shape and one pretty hammered
> 
> How much for the good 14x7 72 spoke? Does it leak air? Does it have loose spokes? I got a bad 14x7 that I would like to relace with this one if its good. Can u post a pic if u wanna sell it? Thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65=

how much for the 14x7s 72s,whats your location


925rider said:


> i have one 72 dayton 15 rev gold nips and hub good shape
> 
> 
> also have two 14x7 all chrome 72 daytons one in nice shape and one pretty hammered
> 
> 
> also 3 13x7 100 spoke all chrome round nips roadstars in various shape


----------



## pat marchisset

give me a call i got them 949 5846821


----------



## rIdaho

13x7/100 gold nips/ w/tire/ reversed........._TTT!!!_


----------



## 925rider

925rider said:


> i have one 72 dayton 15 rev gold nips and hub good shape
> 
> 
> also have two 14x7 all chrome 72 daytons one in nice shape and one pretty hammered
> 
> 
> also 3 13x7 100 spoke all chrome round nips roadstars in various shape


daytons are gone only roadstars left


----------



## 925rider

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for the 14x7s 72s,whats your location



sorry bro..they are already sold


----------



## Robert =woody65=

next time, thanks


925rider said:


> sorry bro..they are already sold


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Need 1 used 14X7 reversed 100 spoke chrome wheel


----------



## rIdaho

rIdaho said:


> 13x7/100 gold nips/ w/tire/ reversed........._TTT!!!_


:dunno::dunno:


----------



## 98chevy

I got two 13x5.5s all chrome 100 spoke knockoffs rims are in great condition only one has a a little small piece of surface rust if anybody interested let me know I'm located in Texas.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

TTT


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Looking for one 100 spoke center gold 14" don't need knock off or adaptor just the rim pm me.


----------



## red chev

98chevy said:


> I got two 13x5.5s all chrome 100 spoke knockoffs rims are in great condition only one has a a little small piece of surface rust if anybody interested let me know I'm located in Texas.


how much shipped to 99156


----------



## drasticlolo

88 spoke dayton $140


----------



## 1lo84regal

1lo84regal said:


> still looking 1 13x7 rev 100 spoke wheel.


Any1??


----------



## rIdaho

rIdaho said:


> 13x7/100 gold nips/ w/tire/ reversed........._TTT!!!_


..still lookin'.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*I have 3 chrome 13x7s 100 spoke chinas decent for a daily or street car or hopper... NOT SHOW QUALITY! will seperate for spares..

i also have 2 13x5.5s for sale... all rims have no adapters or spinners.... located in iowa but will ship in the u.s...*


----------



## 1lo84regal

Wut price for 1 13x7 to tx 78332? U up for trades?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*cash unless you have something extra special worth trading for... txt or pm me... 6417508451*


----------



## 1lo84regal

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *cash unless you have something extra special worth trading for... txt or pm me... 6417508451*


I txt u a pic. Lmk if u r interested n anything


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

1lo84regal said:


> I txt u a pic. Lmk if u r interested n anything


*No thanks bro..... *


----------



## 1lo84regal

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *No thanks bro..... *


Kool. Wut kinda price im lookin at for 13x7 shipped to tx 78332


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

1lo84regal said:


> Kool. Wut kinda price im lookin at for 13x7 shipped to tx 78332


*txt me again..*


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I have a 14x7x100gold nipples and hub dayton,i can send pics local only,also 15x7x100 gold hub,nipples and spoks,this is a set of 4 and standar


----------



## Robert =woody65=

stil for sale:biggrin:


Robert =woody65= said:


> I have a 14x7x100gold nipples and hub dayton,i can send pics local only,also 15x7x100 gold hub,nipples and spoks,this is a set of 4 and standar


----------



## flakes23

Looking for one all chrome 72 spoke 13x7 dayton, a good one.


----------



## 83lowlow

925rider said:


> daytons are gone only roadstars left


Can you post pics of the roadstars


----------



## Robert =woody65=

still for sale 14x7sx100:biggrin:UOTE=Robert =woody65=;15437131]I have a 14x7x100gold nipples and hub dayton,i can send pics local only,also 15x7x100 gold hub,nipples and spoks,this is a set of 4 and standar[/QUOTE]


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 478867
> still for sale 14x7sx100:biggrin:UOTE=Robert =woody65=


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

I need a 13x7 or 14x7 series 2 cambell zenith single has to be 202's .pm me with what you have


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

rIdaho said:


> Need 1 13" reversed with 100 gold nipples.


I have one not in the best shape though


----------



## BigLos

I have 1 all chrome prestamped dayton 14x7 100 spoke. No adapter or ko, just the wheel. Local only. 
$100 in moreno valley, ca (so.cal) 
Text for pics 909-270-0793


----------



## BigLos

I have 1 all chrome prestamped dayton 14x7 100 spoke. No adapter or ko, just the wheel. Local only. 

I will be at the TRAFFIC CC show in ontario today w/rim.

$100 in moreno valley, ca (so.cal) 
Text for pics 909-270-0793


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

TTT


----------



## ocsupreme85

If any one gots a single 13x7 hit me up must be clean close to new or new


----------



## ELCHANGO206

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 478867
> still for sale 14x7sx100:biggrin:UOTE=Robert =woody65=;15437131]I have a 14x7x100gold nipples and hub dayton,i can send pics local only,also 15x7x100 gold hub,nipples and spoks,this is a set of 4 and standar


[/QUOTE]

Do u still have them standards. ?? 206 437-8529. Thx


----------



## TYTE9D

Looking for 1 or 2 chrome reverse 13x7 88 spoke Daytons.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Looking for 1 14X7 100spoke all chrome panda express... If you have one HMU...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Looking for 1 14X7 100spoke all chrome panda express... If you have one HMU...


I got 3 good ones and one with a curb check, might need to clean up though, 60 each plus shipping.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Show what good looks like


----------



## FREAKY TALES

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Show what good looks like


I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin

Robert =woody65= said:


> View attachment 478867
> still for sale 14x7sx100:biggrin:UOTE=Robert =woody65=;15437131]I have a 14x7x100gold
> nipples and hub dayton,i can send pics local only,also 15x7x100 gold hub,nipples and spoks,this is a set of 4 and standar


[/QUOTE]

How much for 15 pm me thanks..


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

FREAKY TALES said:


> I'll take some pics tomorrow.


Cool thank you


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

DO YOU STILL HAVE THE PURPLE DAYTON CHIPS?


----------



## sevens95

Hay fellas i am in need of a spare rim only 13x7 used looking to pay cheap money shipped to 02703 hit me up pm me lata


----------



## luizg69

i need 2 CLEAN 14x7 HMU if you have one or two


----------



## biggie84

Any one got a single 13x7 100 spoke china


----------



## IIMPALAA

I need one 13x7 88 spoke dayton...........pm me please.


----------



## ELCHANGO206

I have one all chrome 14x7 reverse 72 spokes Dayton pre stamped for $ 200 super clean. 206 437-8529 text . For picture thx. 

Shippin not included


----------



## Wicked Wayz

13x7 Pre-stamped all gold 88spoke.. Taking offers but no low balling please.. PM me if interested


----------



## aztecsef1

I need one 14x7 72 spoke all chrome let me know of anyone has one at a fair price, thanks


----------



## 62ssrag

View attachment 513588

I have 2 chrome gold and white 14x7,72 spoke on dayton hubs brand new $300 or best offer plus shippong


----------



## joker64x

I got a set of adapters pm me $40 local only 561)318-8271


----------



## CADDYLUVA

SUP FELLAS. IM LOOKING FOR A SIZE 13 INCH RIM TO USE AS A SPARE... IM IN SAN DIEGO, CA.... WOULD PREFER SOMETHING ALREADY USED, WITH THE TIRE ON IT....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*im looking for the following rims can be prestamped or stamped:

13x7 72 spoke gold hub, gold nipples... with chrome spokes and barrel...
13x7 88 spoke gold hub, gold nipples... with chrome spokes and barrel...
13x7 72 spoke chrome hub, gold nipples, gold spokes, chrome barrel.... 

*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Here's a brand new set of wheel chips just posted on ebay, under $3 shipped


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221081247459?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Robert =woody65=

any one has a single 13x7 72s chrome let me know


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *im looking for the following rims can be prestamped or stamped:
> 
> 13x7 72 spoke gold hub, gold nipples... with chrome spokes and barrel...
> 13x7 88 spoke gold hub, gold nipples... with chrome spokes and barrel...
> 13x7 72 spoke chrome hub, gold nipples, gold spokes, chrome barrel....
> 
> 
> 
> *


i guess it depends on your price range, but
ive got a super clean seta gold nipple & hub
lmk..


----------



## baggedout81

Looking for 8 sided domes.Dont care about the condition aslong as the threads are good


----------



## Robert =woody65=

dayton


Robert =woody65= said:


> any one has a single 13x7 72s chrome let me know


----------



## cruisethewhip

Any body have a clean single 14x7 100 spoke i have cash in hand!!! Paypal ready


----------



## SHOELACES

Looking for 1- 14x7 72 spoke chrome let me know


----------



## Chicago-n

Need 2 14x6 100 spokes


----------



## cruisethewhip

cruisethewhip said:


> Any body have a clean single 14x7 100 spoke i have cash in hand!!! Paypal ready


Still looking.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

still looking:yes:


Robert =woody65= said:


> any one has a single 13x7 72s chrome let me know


----------



## Markus2011

*Looking for 2 13X7 or a Set of All Chrome 100 Spokes With Or Without Tires. Located in Portland Oregon 97233
Perfer something local Cuz Of Shipping*


----------



## RO68RAG

cruisethewhip said:


> Still looking.


SEE YOU FRIDAY!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> i guess it depends on your price range, but
> ive got a super clean seta gold nipple & hub
> lmk..


my bad i need singles... not sets!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*im looking for the following SINGLES can be prestamped or stamped:

13x7 72 spoke gold hub, gold nipples... with chrome spokes and barrel...
13x7 88 spoke gold hub, gold nipples... with chrome spokes and barrel...
13x7 72 spoke chrome hub, gold nipples, gold spokes, chrome barrel.... 

:thumbsup:*


----------



## cruisethewhip

RO68RAG said:


> SEE YOU FRIDAY!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Wicked Wayz said:


> 13x7 Pre-stamped all gold 88spoke.. Taking offers but no low balling please.. PM me if interested


***SOLD***


----------



## Elbubu801

I got a set of 15" all gold roadsters for sale including 3 adapters let me know if your interested ill post pix tomorrow


----------



## bluburban

I'm looking for a 22" rev all chrome got to have a spare


----------



## Juiced only

Elbubu801 said:


> I got a set of 15" all gold roadsters for sale including 3 adapters let me know if your interested ill post pix tomorrow


I would like to see them. U got tires too,or just the wheels only?


----------



## Juiced only

i got single dayotns for $125 shipped each :thumbsup: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...e-100-spoke-stamp-daytons-125-00-shipped.html


----------



## BIG E 602

1-13x7 dayton, gold hub & nipples, stamped 225 c, good shape, can send pics, im in phx, will ship


----------



## Elbubu801

Juiced only said:


> I would like to see them. U got tires too,or just the wheels only?


  ​


----------



## Juiced only

Elbubu801 said:


> ​


Nice,what state U inn?


----------



## Elbubu801

Juiced only said:


> Nice,what state U inn?


 utah


----------



## Robert =woody65=

is this 72s spoks, how much shipped to 90250, can i get pics 310 420 4173 thanks


BIG E 602 said:


> 1-13x7 dayton, gold hub & nipples, stamped 225 c, good shape, can send pics, im in phx, will ship


----------



## FREAKY TALES

I NEED A 88 SPOKE WITH GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES, HIT ME UP OR SEND ME ANY INFO ON ANY LEADS ON A PM PLS, THANKS IN ADVANCE AND GOD BLESS


----------



## WICKED REGALS

need 2 14x7 72 spoke all gold center dz


----------



## Llerenas1960s

ANYBODY GOT TWO ALL CHROME DIAMOND CUT 100 SPOKE KNOCK OFFS 13X7


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:nicoderm:still looking 13x7x72 chrome d


----------



## Padilla 505

FREAKY TALES said:


> I NEED A 88 SPOKE WITH GOLD SPOKES AND NIPPLES, HIT ME UP OR SEND ME ANY INFO ON ANY LEADS ON A PM PLS, THANKS IN ADVANCE AND GOD BLESS


Bro you need another 88 i just sent you one there a homie that gots two one cherry the other one has two bent spokes


----------



## Padilla 505

72 pre stamp for sale also have a set of four pre stamp 72 triple gold so if you need one or four or a set of five hit me up


----------



## MR.59

Padilla 505 said:


> View attachment 547025
> 72 pre stamp for sale also have a set of four pre stamp 72 triple gold so if you need one or four or a set of five hit me up


You got all 4 that look this clean?
Hit me up whith a price


----------



## Padilla 505

MR.59 said:


> You got all 4 that look this clean?
> Hit me up whith a price[/QUOTE This is the spare there all clean check your email


----------



## johnnie65

I got 1 crown wire 13x7 all chrome 100 spoke in great shape. Say 8 on scale 1-10. Asking $50 for rim or $80 shipped in the US. If interested hit me up on my cell, can send text pic. 559-250-2475.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

Looking for one 13x7 100 spoke clean chrome wheel?


----------



## Padilla 505

sinester wheels usa made 9/28/95 i have three


----------



## tokyooo7

I'm looking for a single (1) 20x9 150spoke (rev offset) gold hub, gold spokes&gold nipples.
ALSO looking for-
Two (2) rims OF THE EXACT SAME SPECS BUT IN A 20x8 or 20x8.5
Used or new for both
Thanks


----------



## Bart

I have this 14 dayton 72 spoke dating back to 1996, gold is flawless, but lip has 1 check, see pic. aside from that chrome is great too. want to trade for 13x7 center gold if anybody got one layin around or else best offer for rim, or work out a deal for a 42in roof


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Bart said:


> I have this 14 dayton 72 spoke dating back to 1996, gold is flawless, but lip has 1 check, see pic. aside from that chrome is great too. want to trade for 13x7 center gold if anybody got one layin around or else best offer for rim, or work out a deal for a 42in roof


 What's the cash price on this single 14?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

i think i got one,let you know tomorrow:yes:


Bart said:


> I have this 14 dayton 72 spoke dating back to 1996, gold is flawless, but lip has 1 check, see pic. aside from that chrome is great too. want to trade for 13x7 center gold if anybody got one layin around or else best offer for rim, or work out a deal for a 42in roof


----------



## Bart

cashmoneyspeed said:


> What's the cash price on this single 14?


200$


----------



## jspekdc2

Any single or pair: chrome 13" 72 spoke d.. pm me price.


----------



## Big Body Caddi

looking for a single 72 spoke all chrome dayton curb rash okay shoot me a pm


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looking for 2 clean 13" 88's


----------



## debo67ss

Looking for a decent tru spoke wheel 14x7 pm me.


----------



## Wicked Wayz




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I have:

2 16" std 100 spokes all chrome

1 18" std 100 spoke all chrome with low pro tire...

1 14" std 100 spoke all chrome

1 15" 72 spoke dayton gold hub and gold nipples..... rim is clean gold is good... just needs re barreled or great to turn into a 14 or 13"?


----------



## bad idea

I'm looking for 1 13/7 80 spoke all chrome roadstar. I don't need accessories or a tire.


----------



## Impala builder

BIG E 602 said:


> 1-13x7 dayton, gold hub & nipples, stamped 225 c, good shape, can send pics, im in phx, will ship



PM sent


----------



## 63 VERT

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/353714-looking-1-88-spoke-dayton-rim-like-one.html


----------



## harborareaPhil

got 2 5 lug universal china adapters left and a right and one china octagon $25 plus shipping


----------



## johnnie65

bad idea said:


> I'm looking for 1 13/7 80 spoke all chrome roadstar. I don't need accessories or a tire.



You sure not 72 spoke? And what series roadstar?


----------



## Chicago-n

Looking for a pair od 13 x 5.5


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Chicago-n said:


> Looking for a pair od 13 x 5.5


i have 2 chrome centers with barrels painted blue... trade for 2 13x7s.... lmk 6417508451


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Looking for 1 all chrome 72 spoke stamped Dayton on the hub. Thanks


----------



## Impala builder

Looking for 1 13x7 72 spoke dayton gold hub n nips.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

Chicago-n said:


> Looking for a pair od 13 x 5.5


There's a pair in norcal Craigslist for 300


----------



## MR.LAC

One Tru=Ray 14x7 wheel.

$100

Chapo
562-276-6005


----------



## GSCUSTOMS214

Wicked Wayz said:


>


 do u still got 4 this allgold For sale? let me know pls Thanks Homie :cheesy:


----------



## Wicked Wayz

GSCUSTOMS214 said:


> do u still got 4 this allgold For sale? let me know pls Thanks Homie :cheesy:


Pm sent:thumbsup:


----------



## GSCUSTOMS214

Got Real Dayton wire wheels set one 4 15x7 72s Gold & chrome 4 all stamped 255A and one serial number stamped dayton flags on hub is Good Condition but one rims is bad need fixin repair-new rims Need little work fixin Re-Gold or chrome Plating again and need 3 tires no knok off and adapters let them goin ask $450 o.b.o if got interested hit me up


----------



## Blue94cady

Have a 88 13x7 gold spoke and nippels in good condition hit me up


----------



## Big Body Caddi

I got this zenith wheel 13x7 standard no rust clean spokes clean nipples $50 + shipping


----------



## biga1969

Looking for one all gold 100 spoke Dayton 14x7 pre stamp ??


----------



## Loco68

I HAVE 1 14X7 72 SPOKE GOLD NIPPLES AND HUB. PRE STAMP. REAL CLEAN NO CURB MARKS OR RUST.$200 SHIP CALL OR TEXT 559 303 1884


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looking for 1 prestamp 72 spoke 13" chrome in good shape


----------



## Impala builder

Got these for sale homies. 13x7 pre-stamped 72 spoke daytons. $500.00 plus shipping


----------



## chevy*boi

Looking for two13x6 or 14x6 all chrome don't have to be in perfect shape plan on painting them anyway. Post pics or pm me I'm needing them for 96 Fleetwood. Thnx


----------



## caprice on dz

Just testing the waters to see whats out there. Interested in a pair of 14x6, chinas are fine, and rusty spokes are fine as long as the dish chrome is good and they hold air. Located in 21225 if shipping is to be considered.


----------



## Duez

I got 2)17x9 Std. Stamped daytons with 205/40-17 BFG Euro T/A tires, and 2)17x9 Std. Chinas without tires. I got 2) brand new all chrome O.G. Wire 13x7's Rev. too. $70 each plus shipping on the 13's. $90 each on the 17x9 OG's and $350 each for the Daytons with tires.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Looking for 2 13x7's 100 spokes all chrome im in the san fernando valley or any surrounding areas ill pick them up need to be in good conditions you can reach me at 818-303-5853


----------



## EXCANDALOW

*HAVE ONE 13X6 REVERSE X~LACE DECENT SHAPE ZENITH (STAMPED IN REAR) FOR SALE WAS USING IT FOR A SPARE IN TRUNK SO IT HOLDS AIR ..
IT HAS A TIRE ON IT NOW BUT IM KEEPING IT
BEST OFFER ILL GET PIC SOON*


----------



## MNHOPPER

Need 1 all chrome 14x7 72spoke d


----------



## jl13513

MNHOPPER said:


> Need 1 all chrome 14x7 72spoke d


I got 3 i am lookin for one maybe we can make a deal text 206-396-5903


----------



## GTColorado

anyone have (1) clean 100 spoke 13x7 reverse all chrome china pm me with prices


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Still Looking for 1 all chrome 72 spoke stamped Dayton on the hub. Thanks


----------



## Dominique A.K.A. BIG BOY

ELCHANGO206 said:


> I have one all chrome 14x7 reverse 72 spokes Dayton pre stamped for $ 200 super clean. 206 437-8529 text . For picture thx.
> 
> Shippin not included


STUPID question...is this wheel still around??


----------



## FLEETWOODMIKE

*WTB 88 SPOKE*

I am looking for a 88 spoke Dayton. Please PM me with price and shipping to 93030.


----------



## MCALDERON206

Need two center gold stamped ds 14x7 100 spoke let me know if anyone has a pair 206-619-6484


----------



## daddylac83

need a 100 spoke dayton made in 96 or 97 gold nipple ,gold spoke 13x7 get at me gracias


----------



## Blue94cady

MCALDERON206 said:


> Need two center gold stamped ds 14x7 100 spoke let me know if anyone has a pair 206-619-6484


Theres 2 on ebay new ones


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Looking for a single 14x7 pre stamp D 72 spoke all chrome. Hit me up with what's out their. 8178003278


----------



## Lots_a_lows

I'm looking for 2 72 spoke 13" Daytons with gold nipples and gold hubs and 2 88 spoke 13" Daytons with gold nipple gold hub.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I need a 13x7x72 Dayton, or trade for a13x7x100 all chrome


----------



## FLEETWOODMIKE

*88 SPOKE GOLD CENTERS*

I got three 88 spoke gold centers up for sale!


----------



## Blue94cady

FLEETWOODMIKE said:


> I got three 88 spoke gold centers up for sale![/QUOTE
> How much all 3 or each thanks


----------



## dirty dan

I have a 72 pre stamped Dayton chrome looking to trade for a gold nip gold hub pre stamped 72 dayton


----------



## genuinechevy

Who has one 13x7 100 chrome daychong PM me


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Wicked Wayz said:


>


Still have this 1997 72spoke stamped on hub and back if anyone is interested. Brand new only used as a display. 500 shipped


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> I need a 13x7x72 Dayton, or trade for a13x7x100 all chrome


still looking


----------



## johnnie65

Robert =woody65= said:


> still looking



What's up bro? You looking for 1 100spoke all chrome rim?


----------



## EXCANDALOW

have a decent 13x6 reverse X~lace zenith all chrome for sale pm for pics and price!!


----------



## Afterlife

Does anyone got 1 or 2 14s 72 spoke Dayton all chrome? Sent me pm...


----------



## Robert =woody65=

johnnie65 said:


> What's up bro? You looking for 1 100spoke all chrome rim?


im looking for a13x7x72 all chrome and I have a 13x7x100 all chrome I don't need, I'll post pics later


----------



## johnnie65

Robert =woody65= said:


> im looking for a13x7x72 all chrome and I have a 13x7x100 all chrome I don't need, I'll post pics later



Oh ok, bro. Thought u were looking for 1 72spk and 1 100spk.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

This is what I have,trade for a 13x7x72 all chrome, this is a 13x7x100e


















View attachment 63614


----------



## caddy4yaass

Anyone have 1 72 spk dayton 14x7 all chrome ?


----------



## Afterlife

Afterlife said:


> Does anyone got 1 or 2 14s 72 spoke Dayton all chrome? Sent me pm...


ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> This is what I have,trade for a 13x7x72 all chrome, this is a 13x7x100e
> View attachment 636144
> View attachment 636145
> View attachment 636146
> View attachment 63614


----------



## ElProfeJose

I'm looking for 13x7x100 all chrome chinnnnnnna. I'm in Cali. Pm me please


----------



## inkera

All chrome stamped 100 spoke daytons 14 by 7
$250 a peice or all 3 for $700


----------



## ElProfeJose

ElProfeJose said:


> I'm looking for 13x7x100 all chrome chinnnnnnna. I'm in Cali. Pm me please


I just need one as a spare


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Lookin for a single 14" Zenith for a booty kit. Lmk cash in hand. Or china if its clean. PM my inbox please.


----------



## kasem1963

Lookin for single 13 gold centers for booty kit


----------



## PHAT CHUY

Looking for 2 13 X7 center golds. OG's, or chinas. in good condition "no" curb rash or rust.


----------



## Uno Malo

PHAT CHUY said:


> Looking for 2 13 X7 center golds. OG's, or chinas. in good condition "no" curb rash or rust.


72, 88, 100 spoke ?


----------



## jspekdc2

Anyone with 2 72 spoke all chrome??


----------



## 8treycutty

Wtb a 14x7 with twisted spoke.


----------



## IIMPALAA

Need an all chrome 88 spoke Dayton 13x7


----------



## For Sale

looking for a 72 spoke gold spoke and nipple 13x7


----------



## PHAT CHUY

72, 88, 100 spoke ? 100spoke


----------



## PHAT CHUY

Originally Posted by *PHAT CHUY*Looking for 2 13 X7 center golds. OG's, or chinas. in good condition "no" curb rash or rust. 
72, 88, 100 spoke ? 100 spoke


----------



## PHAT CHUY

Uno Malo said:


> 72, 88, 100 spoke ?


 100 spoke


----------



## Uno Malo

PHAT CHUY said:


> 100 spoke


Oh ok I got a center gold 72 spoke Dayton 13"


----------



## kasem1963

Uno Malo said:


> Oh ok I got a center gold 72 spoke Dayton 13"


how much shipped to 98108?


----------



## OGUSO805

LOOKING FOR 2 - 14X7 REVERSERED CHROME XLACE ZENTIH OR CHINAS RIMS ONLY...I HAVE 4 - 14X7 STANDARD XLACE ZENITH...BUT IM ONLY GOING TO USE 2 OF THEM FOR THE REAR OF A BOMB TO RUN SKIRTS...SO NEEDING THE 2 14X7 REVERSERED XLACE FOR FRONT.

ALSO LOOKING FOR ALL CHROME 4 - 13X6 OR 4 - 14X6 100 SPOKE OR XLACE OR 72 SPOKE CHINAS...ZENITH OR DAYTON.


----------



## 64 For Life

I'm also looking for 1 Dayton 100 spoke 13x7 reverse, must be clean no issues. LMK.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Uno Malo said:


> Oh ok I got a center gold 72 spoke Dayton 13"


how much


----------



## Uno Malo

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much


I just sold it bro today


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

does anyone have a clean gold center 13 inch rim?


----------



## Mr Gee

I got an 88 spoke set I'll split up since they ain't sellin..need to be restored...All golds, stamped and serialed. $150 a piece


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

Mr Gee said:


> I got an 88 spoke set I'll split up since they ain't sellin..need to be restored...All golds, stamped and serialed. $150 a piece


 my homie bent the shit out of one of his rims on his hopper this weekend but i think its a 100 spoke china all have to get back at you and what the price for the full set


----------



## Mr Gee

BOSS HOGIN said:


> my homie bent the shit out of one of his rims on his hopper this weekend but i think its a 100 spoke china all have to get back at you and what the price for the full set


$500, they need to be restored as in the Gold is faded , but good for a hopper


----------



## delta 88 riderz

Anyone have one 72 spoke or 100 spoke 13x7 rim? It going on a fifth wheel


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

14x7 pre stamp d'z 72 spoke for a street car. someone out their let me know, txt me for faster response 8178003278


----------



## Big joe 979

Robert =woody65= said:


> This is what I have,trade for a 13x7x72 all chrome, this is a 13x7x100e
> View attachment 636144
> View attachment 636145
> View attachment 636146
> View attachment 63614


----------



## impalaish63

Looking for a 13x7 72 spoke chrome D
Hit me up thanks


----------



## Texaswayz

Hit me up looking for a 14x7 standard rim Thx


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Big joe 979 said:


> What Kind Of Wheel Is That And How muc Pm Me Price And Shipped To Texas 77802


13x7x100 dayton125.00 plus shipping, i never shipped wheels but is like 40.00. I think


----------



## FREAKY TALES

impalaish63 said:


> Looking for a 13x7 72 spoke chrome D
> Hit me up thanks


Give me a call ninja. you gots my numeros


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Robert =woody65= said:


> 13x7x100 dayton125.00 plus shipping, i never shipped wheels but is like 40.00. I think


 Any pics of it?Stamped or unstamped?Curbies or rash?Leaks or rust?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> This is what I have,trade for a 13x7x72 all chrome, this is a 13x7x100e
> View attachment 636144
> View attachment 636145
> View attachment 636146
> View attachment 63614


----------



## BOSS HOGIN

Mr Gee said:


> $500, they need to be restored as in the Gold is faded , but good for a hopper


my boy said he dosent want all gold so hes gunna pass g/l on your sale homie!


----------



## IIMPALAA

IIMPALAA said:


> Need an all chrome 88 spoke Dayton 13x7


ANYONE?


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Robert =woody65= said:


> This is what I have,trade for a 13x7x72 all chrome, this is a 13x7x100e
> View attachment 636144
> View attachment 636145
> View attachment 636146
> View attachment 63614


----------



## Robert =woody65=

:yes:


MR.SKAMS said:


> You still have this?


----------



## LaCdOuT

need a single all chrome 100 spokes with tire..(must be 175/70.14 ww of course)..thanks..please inbox me..


----------



## lowlowlvr

I'm looking for 1, 13" rim with or without tire. prefer knock off, not bolt on rim. please let me know. shipping to 78228


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Robert =woody65= said:


> 13x7x100 dayton125.00 plus shipping, i never shipped wheels but is like 40.00. I think


sold


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Im looking for two 13" 72 spoke crosslace zeniths curb rash and rust okay shoot me a pm


----------



## lowlowlvr

I'm still looking for one 13 inch wire spoke rim, with or without tire.. let me know pm me..


----------



## Big Body Caddi

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I need 13x7x72 chrome in Ok condition let me know


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Robert =woody65= said:


> I need 13x7x72 chrome in Ok condition let me know


I have these four 13x7 prestamped 72s I will part out for $100+ shipping but must have 4 serious buyers for ea. Or Two buyers if they buy two ea. 3 of them are good/minor curb rash and hold air and 1 is leaking from the spoke (can be resealed. Lmk.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

Wicked Wayz said:


> I have these four 13x7 prestamped 72s I will part out for $100+ shipping but must have 4 serious buyers for ea. Or Two buyers if they buy two ea. 3 of them are good/minor curb rash and hold air and 1 is leaking from the spoke (can be resealed. Lmk.


how much for the shipping all four wheels


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Robert =woody65= said:


> how much for the shipping all four wheels


Pm sent


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

I'm looking to trade my all gold 88 spoke pre stamped Dayton for an all gold 72 spoke Dayton or willing to sell the wheel 602-312-8877 Danny located in Phoenix Az


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*have one 13x7 campbell zenith x~lace for sale !!
text me to
[email protected] 
for pics 
$120+ ship 
its decent for a driver not for a show car !
holds air fine!!*_


----------



## 66vert

Have some single roadstar and Dayton wheels brand new daytons are 16 inch wheels chrome


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

Anybody got a center gold 72 spoke Dayton or all gold just need 1 to complete my all gold set


----------



## aussieiains64

WTB 1 13x5.5 gold centre chrome outer single rim no knock of need just the rim will need it shipped to Australia or la pm for details


----------



## valley_legendz

looking to buy a single 13x7 72 spokes all chrome dayton pre-stamp in decent condition let me know thanks with shipping if is possible to 78501


----------



## Wire Wheel King

3- Daytons

1- 88 spokes / gold nipples

1- 100 spoke all chrome

P,M,s ONLY

1- 72 spoke/ black spokes


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

I have 1 all gold 88 spoke dayton pre stamped $200 Obo shipped has some fading in dish located in Phoenix Az 602-312-8877


----------



## My98Lincoln

Wanting to trade my 13x7 for a 14x7 china wheel, in the same condition mine is in.. Has rust on sum spokes n hub, but no bent lip or major curb rash.. Pm me, am in FL willing to ship mine if u shipped yours..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

looking for a single 13" 72 spoke or 88 spoke dayton gold nipples gold hub. Must be in good shape lmk 6417508451


----------



## Robert =woody65=

LaCdOuT said:


> need a single all chrome 100 spokes with tire..(must be 175/70.14 ww of course)..thanks..please inbox me..


i have a 14x7x100 all chrome rim only


----------



## My98Lincoln

My98Lincoln said:


> Wanting to trade my 13x7 for a 14x7 china wheel, in the same condition mine is in.. Has rust on sum spokes n hub, but no bent lip or major curb rash.. Pm me, am in FL willing to ship mine if u shipped yours..
> View attachment 744785
> View attachment 744793
> View attachment 744809


TTT


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

1 13x7 88 SPOKES CENTER GOLD DAYTON. $150 or TRADE FOR 72 SPOKES DAYTON. PREFFERABLY ALL CHROME IN SAME CONDITION. 702-443-6991


----------



## Blue94cady

deejay3rd said:


> 1 13x7 88 SPOKES CENTER GOLD DAYTON. $150 or TRADE FOR 72 SPOKES DAYTON. PREFFERABLY ALL CHROME IN SAME CONDITION. 702-443-6991
> 
> View attachment 770866


I have a dayton 72 and i want to trede u bro hit me up i can take it to the super show


----------



## Los Compadres

Im Looking for right side OG Campbell 2 way KO






with 2.5 recess for chip.....


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

Blue94cady said:


> I have a dayton 72 and i want to trede u bro hit me up i can take it to the super show


Text me a picture of your 72 spokes. Thanks 702-443-6991


----------



## 83cadcoupe

In search of one 13x7 100 spoke chrome rim, no tire please.


----------



## Mr Cucho

83cadcoupe said:


> In search of one 13x7 100 spoke chrome rim, no tire please.


Get at freaky tales he wll help u out good ppl to !!


----------



## Wire Wheel King

Wire Wheel King said:


> 3- Daytons
> 
> 1- 88 spokes / gold nipples
> 
> 1- 100 spoke all chrome
> 
> P,M,s ONLY
> 
> 1- 72 spoke/ black spokes


MORE DAYTON,S OUT OF STORAGE BEEN SITTING AROUND FOR YEARS SOME NEVER MOUNTED WILL POST BETTER PIC,S AFTER THEY GET CLEANED


----------



## dirty dan

Wire wheel king how much for the black spoke 72? And is that a all gold 72' prices


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

I need 1-88 spoke center gold and also 1-88 spoke all gold lmk if something pops up.


----------



## dirty dan

SEISKUATRO said:


> I need 1-88 spoke center gold and also 1-88 spoke all gold lmk if something pops up.


Danny flako has a all gold.88 for 200


----------



## 66vert

I have three brand new single roadstars $75 shipped each


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> I have three brand new single roadstars $75 shipped each


Here are some pictures of the three


----------



## ryan7974

I need one 13" Dayton 72 spoke


----------



## indyzmosthated

ryan7974 said:


> I need one 13" Dayton 72 spoke


 Me too


----------



## 64 For Life

I need 1 Dayton 100 spoke 13 x 7 reverse.


----------



## dirty dan

deejay3rd said:


> 1 13x7 88 SPOKES CENTER GOLD DAYTON. $150 or TRADE FOR 72 SPOKES DAYTON. PREFFERABLY ALL CHROME IN SAME CONDITION. 702-443-6991
> 
> View attachment 770866


Il send u a pic chrome 72 432 940 4877


----------



## fish65

66vert said:


> Here are some pictures of the three


 do u still have the all chrome one. I have 3 LA's and need a fourth rim just to cruze for now see pic.


----------



## genuinechevy

Single 13" 72 Daytona gold hub and nipps holds air had it as my spare but I have all chromes make me an offer serious ppl .can txt pictures.will ship at buyers expense


----------



## 66vert

fish65 said:


> do u still have the all chrome one. I have 3 LA's and need a fourth rim just to cruze for now see pic.
> View attachment 796138


Yes but it is a roadstar wheel


----------



## fish65

66vert said:


> Yes but it is a roadstar wheel


 Do u think they look that different?


----------



## @GRANDPAS64

dirty dan said:


> Il send u a pic chrome 72 432 940 4877


???


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

I have 3 ALL GOLD 72 spoke pre stamp Dayton's and 1 ALL GOLD 88 spoke Dayton for sale call or text me 602-312-8877


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Looking for a (1) 100 spoke 13x7 china. Need for a spare


----------



## JOVEN619

I need one but will buy two if you have em... 14x7 100 spoke reverse china in new or like new condition shipped to 06877


----------



## RED PASSION

GOT ONLY 2 13X7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. THEY ARE STAMPED 225C IN THE BACK HUB ASKING $175 EACH PLUS SHIPPING . THEY ARE PRETTY CLEAN FOR STREET I MAYBE GIVE THEM AN 8 CHROME IS SUPER CLEAN . NO MAJOR CURB RASH . 818 335-3510


----------



## scrapin82regal

Looking for a 80 spoke roadster series 2 13/7 just wheel thanks lmk


----------



## 66vert

scrapin82regal said:


> Looking for a 80 spoke roadster series 2 13/7 just wheel thanks lmk


I have some 72 13x7 roadstars


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ

I've got 3 All gold 72 spoke Dayton's and 1 all gold 88 spoke Dayton willing to split up the 3 72s if I find buyers for all 3 602-312-8877


----------



## RO68RAG

I have some 14x7 roadstars that are just taking up space in my basement.
I'm asking $50 for each. I think a couple is them are coo but the others are a lil beat up.
Pm me if you have any questions.....thanks


----------



## baggedout81

nice!!! round nipples


----------



## Lowrider19

Any adapters or knockoffs laying around? Pics of the other 3? What series?


----------



## Robert =woody65=

fou


----------



## RO68RAG

Lowrider19 said:


> Any adapters or knockoffs laying around? Pics of the other 3? What series?


No knock offs, no adapters, and I think their series 3


----------



## dirty dan

I have one gold center 100 spoke dayton for sale tex me for pics 175 ship nice wheel 432 940 4877


----------



## filipino guy

I'm looking for just one prestamped chrome 14 inch 72 spoke Dayton any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## shystie69

uffin:


----------



## ryan7974

i need 2 13'' center gold 88 dayton's


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB

NEED:
1 ALL GOLD 1388 DAYNA
2 ALL GOLD 1372 DAYNAS
1 ALL CHROME 1372 STAMPED HUB DAYNA
1 ALL CHROME 1372 SERIES 3 ROADSTER
HOLLA W PIX PRICE AND NUMBER I CAN TEXT BACK TO,,,THANKS


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Wicked Wayz said:


>


Still have this 72


----------



## ryan7974

i need 2 13'' all gold center 88's


----------



## sdropnem

Looking for One TruE Ray 14 X 7 like on my avatar, will trade I have a RoadStar wheel 100 spoke 14 X 7 by Roadster you can see pix on the RoadStar thread under wheels & tires.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

*looking for 1 all chrome 72 spoke 13' Dayton 
also 1 all chrome 100 spoke 14' Dayton ...*


----------



## dunk87

I need 1 - 14 x 6 or 7 100 spoke with all gold center and chrome dish so I can cut for my booty kit pm me price if you got one


----------



## joker64x

I got 2 OG 13x.5 wire wheels they are new text me 561-671-9567 pick out only


----------



## impalaish63

RED PASSION said:


> GOT ONLY 2 13X7 ALL CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTONS. THEY ARE STAMPED 225C IN THE BACK HUB ASKING $175 EACH PLUS SHIPPING . THEY ARE PRETTY CLEAN FOR STREET I MAYBE GIVE THEM AN 8 CHROME IS SUPER CLEAN . NO MAJOR CURB RASH . 818 335-3510
> View attachment 840097


Do you still have one let me know pm


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC

im looking for an all gold 14" hit me up with price if u have 1.thanks


----------



## red_demon78

Anybody got a single 13" 88 spoke pre stamp Dayton for sale either all chrome or all gold.. Send me a pm if anybody has it


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

I need 1 13'' all chrome 72 spoke dayton


----------



## For Sale

I need one 13x7 72 spoke Dayton gold spokes and nipples or something close to that combo


----------



## 817Lowrider

I see alot of needs. any one got anything?


----------



## Wicked Wayz

I have one single all chrome 13x7 china. Was only used as a display but chrome is starting to peel. It says "Razor Wire Wheel" but I'm sure it's still a china. $80 shipped. If interested pm me. Ill try to post pics soon


----------



## CADILLAC D

FOR SALE 14X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON HAS 225A STAMPED ON THE BACK OF THE HUB...$250 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.


----------



## sdropnem

I have two Roadstars 14 X 7 they are 100 spoke for sale, street car applicable. $250 + shipping. PM if interested


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wicked Wayz said:


> Still have this 72


13? How much?


----------



## Wicked Wayz

817Lowrider said:


> 13? How much?


Yes 13x7. Made in 1997. Stamped on front and back of hub. Was only used as a display; never had a tire on it. $500


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Looking for (1) reverse 13x7 all chrome 72 spoke crosslace zenith shoot me a pm dont have to be perfect


----------



## Los Compadres

Looking for 1 OG zenith 2 way with 2.5 center cut out RIGHt side.....


----------



## 817Lowrider

Wicked Wayz said:


> Yes 13x7. Made in 1997. Stamped on front and back of hub. Was only used as a display; never had a tire on it. $500


If you cant get ride of it or need the money of just dont care about it. Hit me up. Im not interested at 500.00. I would be a buyer at 100 shipped. not busting balls. just LMK if you get in a bind and need cash or something. thanks


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Thanks for the offer but I dont think I would ever come down to $100. I mean an all chrome china costs more than that u know what Im sayn? I actually just sold a brand new all gold pre stamped Dayton to a member on here for 600 so I think what I am asking is a good price for an unused, discontinued gold, excellent condition Dayton. Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider

No worries homie. thanks


----------



## big gonzo

Looking for 2 14 x 6 reverse Chinas


----------



## Lowrider19

www.ogrimsdirect.com


----------



## big gonzo

Lowrider19 said:


> www.ogrimsdirect.com


Thanks


----------



## rollin 72 monte

looking for one 14x7 all chrome 100 spoke needs to be clean 
im selling 1 14x7 center gold dayton cut out for a bumper kit gold is alil faded and the dish isnt that great but useable
text or call me at 818-303-5853


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I have a 15x7x100 all chrome


----------



## Robert =woody65=

PAPER CHASER said:


> *looking for 1 all chrome 72 spoke 13' Dayton
> also 1 all chrome 100 spoke 14' Dayton ...*


the 13x7 needs to be clean? I have one but is pealing a little :dunno:


----------



## Victorious

I have 3 13-7 100 spoke all.black China's 120$ good seal no loose spokes


----------



## CADILLAC D

14X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON...$200 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Up


----------



## 66vert

66vert said:


> I have some 72 13x7 roadstars


Have this single nos roadstar


----------



## sdropnem

CADILLAC D said:


> 14X7 CENTER GOLD DAYTON...$200 SHIPPED IN THE UNITED STATES...PAYPAL READY...PM ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.


 how many spokes?


----------



## twotimecandy

Iam looking for 1 maybe 2 center gold 13x7 72 spoke daytons ..let me know if you or someone you know have/has one you or they want to sell thanks in advance...


----------



## 454SSallday

NEED 1 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTON LETME KNOW IF YOU GOT ONE THANKS


----------



## bad idea

looking for 1-80 spoke all chrome Roadstar Gen III round nipple. Paypal ready.


----------



## CADILLAC D

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CADILLAC D

sdropnem said:


> how many spokes?


100 spokes

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RO68RAG

Looking for a 13x7 100 spoke china with gold hub, gold nipples PayPal ready thanks


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c

Need a 13x7 dayton with gold nipples all chrome hub and spokes for my bumper kit


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Backyardboogiec.c said:


> Need a 13x7 dayton with gold nipples all chrome hub and spokes for my bumper kit


i got


----------



## singlepumphopper

Looking for a 14x7 or 14x6 all chrome 100 spoke. Pm me if you got one


----------



## Robert =woody65=

singlepumphopper said:


> Looking for a 14x7 or 14x6 all chrome 100 spoke. Pm me if you got one


ima check in the morning, i think i have one


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## RO68RAG

Looking for a 13x7 100 spoke china with gold hub, gold nipples PayPal ready thanks


----------



## dunk87

I need a 14x7 gold center 100 spoke for my booty kit pm me and let me know.


----------



## rollin 72 monte

dunk87 said:


> I need a 14x7 gold center 100 spoke for my booty kit pm me and let me know.


I have one already cut for a bumper kit hit me up for pictures 818-303-5853


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Dayton 14x7 cut for bumper kit stamped on the back


----------



## droptop69

How much for the 14x7 center gold


----------



## rollin 72 monte

droptop69 said:


> How much for the 14x7 center gold


80 plus shipping


----------



## rollin 72 monte

View attachment 1186050

View attachment 1186074

View attachment 1186082


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Sold


----------



## Afterlife

Selling single Dayton 14x7 72 spoke for $100. Its good for spare or and bumper kit. Its not show quailty. Located San Fernando Valley... Sent me pm.


----------



## damo

Hi, looking for one bolt on 4 lug 13x7 reverse, im in florida, thanks


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I got 3- 100 spoke 14x7 for use as booty kits, spares or sandblast and paint


Gold spokes gold nipples, one hub is peeling real bad..


----------



## bullet one

Got a 14 inch xlace McLean for a spare in great shape will post pic tomorrow


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Range-low

Looking for a 18x8 100 spoke standard wheel. PM if you know of one. Would also be interested in 2 20's in the same offset.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Anyone have a single chrome 72 spoke cross lace? Reverse offset.


----------



## red_demon78

Looking for a single pre stamped 88spoke Dayton either all chrome or all gold 225c prestamp


----------



## mikelowsix4

Looking for a single 15x8 reverse pre stamped 72 spoke chrome straight lace Dayton. 225c in good condition with no curb or rash on the lip.


----------



## CADILLAC D

FOR SALE 13X7 CHROME 72 SPOKE DAYTON...$100...PAYPAL READY...MESSAGE ME IF INTERESTED FOR QUICKER RESPONCE.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## indyzmosthated

Looking for one nice chrome 72 spoke 13". Pm me


----------



## Afterlife

I have 3 72 spokes 14x7.
1st rim have rust spoke cuz china spoke but it Dayton hub and dish.
2nd rim have chrome faded on the dish.
3rd rim have hammer nick on the dish. 

Selling all 3 for $200 or $100 each. Located San Fernando Valley


----------



## ants4g63

Looking for 1 gold center stamped dayton 88 spoke 13x7


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

Trying to post foto but may not work. Bought some wheels with these adapters there like galvanized or cadmium plated. Anybody know, are these dayton or just more import stuff.


----------



## J-KAT

I'm looking for a 13x7 reverse china gold nipple and gold hub, , , I have a single dayton same gold combo. I also need adapters and looking for gold hex k/o's


----------



## mikelowsix4

I have a few series ll 72 spoke wheels for sale . I have a 13" 72 spoke staggered straight lace. I have a 13" 72 spoke straight lace. Also have a 15" 72 spoke xlace and a 15" 72 spoke staggered straight lace. Let me know if interested one if the wheels.






























last picture is 13 straight.


----------



## Robert =woody65=

mikelowsix4 said:


> I have a few series ll 72 spoke wheels for sale . I have a 13" 72 spoke staggered straight lace. I have a 13" 72 spoke straight lace. Also have a 15" 72 spoke xlace and a 15" 72 spoke staggered straight lace. Let me know if interested one if the wheels.
> View attachment 1330666
> View attachment 1330674
> View attachment 1330682
> View attachment 1330690
> View attachment 1330706
> last picture is 13 straight.


what you asking for The 13 x7x72


----------



## brn2ridelo

Victorious said:


> I have 3 13-7 100 spoke all.black China's 120$ good seal no loose spokes


are these still available? ?


----------



## CADILLAC D

72 spoke Dayton...$100...Message me if interested for quicker responce...PayPal ready.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## -JUICY 93-

Looking for 1 13/7 72 spoke all chrome gold nipples for sale. Lmk please.


----------



## Afterlife

Afterlife said:


> I have 3 72 spokes 14x7.
> 1st rim have rust spoke cuz china spoke but it Dayton hub and dish.
> 2nd rim have chrome faded on the dish.
> 3rd rim have hammer nick on the dish.
> 
> Selling all 3 for $200 or $100 each. Located San Fernando Valley


ttt


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Looking for 2 13x7 reversed. curb checks and some rust ok. Let me know what you got


----------



## Wicked Wayz

Bump. Looking for Two clean 13x5.5s. Pm me what you have


----------



## delta 88 riderz

*13*

Anyone. Have a spare 13 rims laying around that they want to sale I need of a fifth wheel


----------



## johnnie65

delta 88 riderz said:


> Anyone. Have a spare 13 rims laying around that they want to sale I need of a fifth wheel



All chrome? I have a all center gold 13 x 5.5 reverse use for a booty kit. It's in good shape


----------



## silly

rollin 72 monte said:


> Dayton 14x7 cut for bumper kit stamped on the back


 you still got it ? Hit me up 661 667 6121


----------



## rollin 72 monte

silly said:


> you still got it ? Hit me up 661 667 6121


nah hommie that rim been gone for awhile


----------



## silly

:thumbsup:


rollin 72 monte said:


> nah hommie that rim been gone for awhile


----------



## rollin 72 monte

Hi i have a all chrome 13" 100 spoke brand new cut for a bumper kit already looking to sell or trade 
im looking for a all chrome 72 spoke cut or uncut clean for a bumper kit 
you can text me at 818-303-5853 for pictures


----------



## rollin 72 monte

delta 88 riderz said:


> Anyone. Have a spare 13 rims laying around that they want to sale I need of a fifth wheel


I have one


----------



## Lowridez

I need a 13x7 Dayton to replace another wheel 501.765.5993


----------



## Robert =woody65=

I need one 13x7x72 chrome Dayton


----------



## torresl

johnnie65 said:


> All chrome? I have a all center gold 13 x 5.5 reverse use for a booty kit. It's in good shape


Send me pics i might be interested in the center gold 13.5


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Looking for 1 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke pre stamped. Text me at 8178003278 ft worth Texas


----------



## Afterlife

Looking for all chrome 14x7 72 spoke STANDARD... Sent me pm if you got one...


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> All chrome? I have a all center gold 13 x 5.5 reverse use for a booty kit. It's in good shape












Made in the US


----------



## BIGTONY

What is a pair of 13x5.5 rev 72 spoke pre stampped daytons worth pretty good shape few knicks


----------



## BIGTONY

BIGTONY said:


> What is a pair of 13x5.5 rev 72 spoke pre stampped daytons worth pretty good shape few knicks
> View attachment 1414481
> View attachment 1414489
> View attachment 1414497
> View attachment 1414473


???


----------



## indyzmosthated

anyone need 13" 72 prestamp chrome. I have 2. One is clean but loose spokes. Other is decent(few nicks in barrel) Needs resealed. Make offer
 loose spokes. Excellent shape
 some road rash. Decent for a street car. No tire


----------



## rollin 72 monte

indyzmosthated said:


> anyone need 13" 72 prestamp chrome. I have 2. One is clean but loose spokes. Other is decent(few nicks in barrel) Needs resealed. Make offer


pm sent i need one but will take both if needed


----------



## Talkn

indyzmosthated said:


> anyone need 13" 72 prestamp chrome. I have 2. One is clean but loose spokes. Other is decent(few nicks in barrel) Needs resealed. Make offer


 Pics?


----------



## indyzmosthated

Posted pics


----------



## Afterlife

Afterlife said:


> Looking for all chrome 14x7 72 spoke STANDARD... Sent me pm if you got one...


ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES

For sale, brand new 72 spk 13x7.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, brand new 72 spk 13x7.


Perfect for that spare or bumper kit


----------



## indyzmosthated

FREAKY TALES said:


> For sale, brand new 72 spk 13x7.


How much


----------



## FREAKY TALES

indyzmosthated said:


> How much


200


----------



## BIGTONY

BIGTONY said:


> What is a pair of 13x5.5 rev 72 spoke pre stampped daytons worth pretty good shape few knicks
> View attachment 1414481
> View attachment 1414489
> View attachment 1414497
> View attachment 1414473


?????


----------



## MR Cutty 84

Im looking for an old school diamond cut 13
in good shape.


----------



## MR Cutty 84

Anyone!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC D

72 spoke 13inch Dayton... $120 shipped in the United States...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

I need a 1 14x7 gold center 100 spoke for a booty kit. Who has one?


----------



## johnnie65

Got this 13x5.5 100 spoke all center gold. Made in the US. Still in good shape. Like 2 small nicks on rim, not really noticeable. Some rust on nipples. Good for spare or booty kit. 

Take $85 shipped in the US.


----------



## Afterlife

Afterlife said:


> Looking for all chrome 14x7 72 spoke STANDARD... Sent me pm if you got one...


ttt


----------



## johnnie65

Got 2 15x7 zenith xlace with adapters 5x4.75 pattern. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## PHAT CHUY

looking for a single 13 X 7, 100 spoke rim with gold nipples and gold hub. in good condition. Brand doesn't matter.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for single 14 x 7 100 spoke china, reverse and all chrome.


----------



## johnnie65

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looking for single 14 x 7 100 spoke china, reverse and all chrome.



In daily condition? Show?


----------



## on1

yo idk about the single. i could a set of 13s with tires if anyone has em


----------



## KERRBSS

Need a single 13x7 all chrome pre stamp dayton. 72 spoke.


----------



## Johnny chingass

How bout some standard 17's center gold dayton single? Pm me if have one. Thanks.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

johnnie65 said:


> In daily condition? Show?


Looking for good condition to new, just as a clean spare to toss in the trunk.


----------



## fool2

FREAKY TALES said:


> 200


:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

4 sale 14x7


----------



## sdropnem

se vende / No road rash 14 x7 Roadster 100 spoke


----------



## indyzmosthated

Need a single 13" 72 spoke all chrome


----------



## Jaydee13

Want To Buy/ Searching for a 72 spoke All Gold Center 15 x7 or 15x 8. Either size will work. Just need one that is all gold center and no loose spokes..

Trying to match a set I have...

Please email me @ [email protected]


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Looking for a 13/7 88 spoke pre stamped Dayton with gold nipples. No curbs or road rash and clean dish.


----------



## pinkchrome

22" wheel $75. Plus shipping


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Anyone have a single 14" 100 spoke chrome china?


----------



## PHAT CHUY

Still looking for a single 13 X 7, 100 spoke rim with a gold hub and gold nipples in good condition... doesn't matter brand


----------



## Lowridez

Text me 501.765.5993


CADILLAC D said:


> 72 spoke 13inch Dayton... $120 shipped in the United States...PayPal ready...Pm me if interested


----------



## scarygary

Looking for a single 13x7 72 spoke cross lace all chrome


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Anyone have a single chrome 14" 100 spoke?


----------



## dirty dan

Cashmoneyspeed look on ebay one for sale for a 100


----------



## china rider

Looking for a single 13 inch and 14 inch 100 spoke with powdercoated white dish and nipples. Thanks


----------



## sj_sharx4

only have 2 of them 13x7 og Campbell zeniths reversed gold nipples and spokes stamped zenith on hub. 300 for both or 175 each. Located in hayward ca And some of the gold is faded on some spokes.


----------



## dirty dan

Nice wheels sj_sharx


----------



## sj_sharx4

Thanks


----------



## mikelowsix4

13x7 72 spoke straight lace series ll. 201. If interested send pm


----------



## PHAT CHUY

11-13-2014, 11:47 PM#732​PHAT CHUY 








Enthusiast Poster






Join DateNov 2009
LocationB.Y.T
Car ClubLATIN CARTEL
Posts101


[h=2]







[/h]looking for a single 13 X 7, 100 spoke rim with gold nipples and gold hub. in good condition. Brand doesn't matter.​




*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​Blog this Post   
*


----------



## Johnny chingass

Do anybody have a 17 inch center gold dayton and a 16 inch all gold dayton standard?


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

I have a nos set of 16x8rev gold centers


----------



## MR.559

Have a set of 14x7 72 spoke Daytons good for cores $300 any questions call or text 559-917-0232


----------



## aztecsef1

Any body have a 100 spoke 14x7 Dayton? Ibhve 3 I will part with if I can't find 1


----------



## Uno Malo

Chrome, Gold! Or chrome and gold


----------



## aztecsef1

Uno Malo said:


> Chrome, Gold! Or chrome and gold


All chrome


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Ttt


----------



## GRAND HUSTLE

I NEED A ALL GOLD 14X7 REV 100 SPOKE DAYTON..CALL ME 3055827677 THANX


----------



## PHAT CHUY

looking for a 13X7 rev. 100 spoke with gold hub and nipples. Any one have one :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Uno Malo

TTT


----------



## dunk87

I need a 14x7 gold center 100 poke for my boty kit let me know.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Need a single 13x7 reversed gold center. Message me or call me if you have one please. It' don't have to be perfect...
888-266-5969 ext.405*


----------



## johnnie65

Got this prestamped 13x7 72 spoke Dayton. Casted Dayton 183 on back of hub. Condition is solid 6 on scale 1-10. Chrome still shines, some surface rust, hub has slight fading near some spokes, some pitting on dish, been resealed, minor curd rash, overall still good for a spare or a daily/street car. 


Asking $200obo shipped in US. 

Located in Fresno, Ca.


----------



## johnnie65

johnnie65 said:


> View attachment 1659714
> 
> 
> View attachment 1659722
> 
> 
> View attachment 1659730
> 
> 
> 
> Got this prestamped 13x7 72 spoke Dayton. Casted Dayton 183 on back of hub. Condition is solid 6 on scale 1-10. Chrome still shines, some surface rust, hub has slight fading near some spokes, some pitting on dish, been resealed, minor curd rash, overall still good for a spare or a daily/street car.
> 
> 
> Asking $200obo shipped in US.
> 
> Located in Fresno, Ca.


Sold


----------



## BIG E 602

I have a pair of 13x7 88 spoke all chrome, & a single I think 72 spoke gold center, all need some work, hit me up for pics


----------



## bossplaya813

I NEED ONE PRE STAMPED 14INCH 100 SPOKE CHROME RIM...


----------



## PHAT CHUY

Still looking for a 13X7 rev. 100 spoke with gold hub and nipples. In good condition don't mater brand.... Any one have one :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

Looking for a pair of 72. spoke all chrome. 13x7 stamped daytons


----------



## sdropnem

Looking 4 a TruE Ray 14 x 7, 5 lug univ to fit Chev caprice

Hmu with what u got

I got 3 fm Lou on lil, Only 2 pictured


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Looking for a 13" 72 spoke cross lace, all chrome.


----------



## chevySonLy

I got 2 14x7 standard 100 spoke stamped daytons


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

Looking for a single 20" player wirewheel rev.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Looking for a 13" 72 spoke cross lace, all chrome.


I have a brand-new set of Dayton's


----------



## aztecsef1

I have one 100 spoke for sale 85 shipped wheel says USA most nips appear go line up but I'm still calling it a China


----------



## aztecsef1

aztecsef1 said:


> I have one 100 spoke for sale 85 shipped wheel says USA most nips appear go line up but I'm still calling it a China


All chrome 14x7


----------



## Rune004

Looking for two 14x6 chrome daytons


----------



## 7ONE6

i have 2 13x7 72 spoke Daytons one is stamped and one is 183a. Looking for $275 for both plus shipping.


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

Looking for 13×7 88spoke dayton wheel with gold nipples and gold hub.


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

In need of a 13/7 88 spoke with good nipps. If I can't find another for my set I have 3 for sale Dayton's from 1993 pre stamped


----------



## Talkn

Mr. MS Roller said:


> In need of a 13/7 88 spoke with good nipps. If I can't find another for my set I have 3 for sale Dayton's from 1993 pre stamped


 Post pics...


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

7ONE6 said:


> i have 2 13x7 72 spoke Daytons one is stamped and one is 183a. Looking for $275 for both plus shipping.


You still have the wheels available?
Pm your number if you still do


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anybody have a single chrome Luxor Chevy bolt pattern 14x7 for sale just need 1


----------



## 7ONE6

85cutlasslolo said:


> You still have the wheels available?
> Pm your number if you still do


PM'D


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/689146-4-daytons-13x7-chrome.html link to the two wheels left


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

Mr. MS Roller said:


> In need of a 13/7 88 spoke with good nipps. If I can't find another for my set I have 3 for sale Dayton's from 1993 pre stamped


can you post pics?


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

Mr. MS Roller said:


> In need of a 13/7 88 spoke with good nipps. If I can't find another for my set I have 3 for sale Dayton's from 1993 pre stamped


can you post pics?


----------



## NL PISO

In need of some 13x7 all chrome wire wheels. With or w/o tires. Near me or shipped. Location is Chicago.


----------



## nor-cal-40oz

Looking for two 14x7 Tru= Rays, I have two 14x6 I could trade plus cash or just straight up cash $$$... let me know what you got...


----------



## brn2ridelo

I'm looking for 2 McLain wire wheels 14x7 to complete the set


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Bump


----------



## silly

I HAVE A SET HOMIE GET AT ME 661 667 6121 ILLY


----------



## silly

661 667 6121


----------



## liljoker

Im looking for 1or2 15X7. 30 spokes cragars


----------



## aron81

I need ONE 13x7 
72 80 or 100 spoke in all chrome Std or Rev bolt on or knock off rust is ok I can clean or paint. But please if it is a rusty China don't tell me you need 100.00 plus shipping! I can buy one new for 100.00 just saying
Thanks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Looking for A 14x7 56, spoke chrome rim. Roadster


----------



## QCC

im looking for 1- 13x7 - 72 spoke Zenith .
all chrome


----------



## mrdramaboxx

iso 14x7 gold center


----------



## johnnie65

mrdramaboxx said:


> iso 14x7 gold center


Show quality or driver? I have 1, think has rust on spokes


----------



## mrdramaboxx

johnnie65 said:


> Show quality or driver? I have 1, think has rust on spokes


Driver would be fine ,my 3 other rims are New but have some rust spots from moisture n sitting, ,,,
how much Shipped


----------



## rudyrude432

Looking for a set of green spoke 14x7.


----------



## KERRBSS

I need one all chrome 13x7 real deal Dayton, 72 spoke. PM ME WITH WHAT YOU HAVE PLEASE


----------



## MOLIFECAM713

QCC said:


> im looking for 1- 13x7 - 72 spoke Zenith .
> all chrome


same thing looking in Houston area need shipping price


----------



## 78cutlassbrougham

Looking for a single 13×7 88spoke dayton wheel with gold nipples and gold hub!


----------



## Giveitfullthrottle

Looking for one cragar star wire 14
30 spoke, pm me let me know how much


----------



## brn2ridelo

Looking for 1 14x7 Luxor to fit chevy glasshouse


----------



## rolldawg213

78cutlassbrougham said:


> Looking for a single 13×7 88spoke dayton wheel with gold nipples and gold hub!


$350 with minor rust spots,was never mounted


----------



## rolldawg213

$350 plus shipping,Dayton 88 spokes ,13x7,gold hub and nipples,was never mounted ,minor rust spots


----------



## rolldawg213

View attachment 1859866
View attachment 1859874
View attachment 1859882
13x7 Dayton 88 spokes


----------



## ACS B&P

Giveitfullthrottle said:


> Looking for one cragar star wire 14
> 30 spoke, pm me let me know how much







PM SENT..


----------

